# UT3 Cubhouse



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

This is the official clubhouse for Unreal Tournament 3

this thread will be updated with patches as well as links to mods and planet unreal....if you join please post your xfire profile if you have one..ill then update this thread so ppl can see your progress...the main point of this club talk about the game trouble shoot amazing stories and SCREENSHOTS!!! ill start.

Members

Solaris17




das müffin mann
erocker
Shizelbs
Triprift
magibeg
flashstar
WhiteLotus
King Wookie
GSG-9
strick94u
Mandown
EastCoasthandle
mlee49



gregory ashby



wolf
GSG-9
kieran_fletch
LiNKiN



CrackerJack
Paulieg
Kusimeka



nick_1992



Dangle
Thermopylae_480
azazel
BraveHeart



benclarke



EMok1d08



-1nf1n1ty-
MadClown



SonDa5
johnnyfiive
Ketxxx
shevanel77





Downloads
UT3 patch v2.1
UT3 Bonus Pack
UT3 Ageia Physx Maps
UT3 BenchMark
Titan Pack Patch
Titan Pack

Videos
http://www.xfire.com/video/3d1f/
http://www.xfire.com/video/3e9c/(their is sound just turn up your speakers)
http://www.xfire.com/video/3eb7/

Commands
stat fps-shows your frames per second you can enter this command by pressing tab









i got their right as he took it so i won w0ot






photoshop banner:


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 28, 2008)

guess what im joining  i don't have xfire atm, ive been meaning to get that...


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

cool added


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Oh yeah, add me!  I don't think the dedicated server was working?  I'm going to host a new DM right now!  Look for erocker's TPU players server, in Deathmatch!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

heck yes! got an xfire erocker?


----------



## Shizelbs (Feb 28, 2008)

I'll be back into this game when I get my video card back from repairs.

Is Xfire spam/virus free?


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Idk, I've tried Xfire twice now and never really liked it.  I think UT3's chat and voip is pretty good!  I have the server currently up and running.  To those with that game that read this... Get on my server now!  erocker's TPU players server


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

Shizelbs said:


> I'll be back into this game when I get my video card back from repairs.
> 
> Is Xfire spam/virus free?




absolutely even updates your games...records play time etc. has a bunch of features that can be programmed via hot keys...chat record game play etc.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Mabye 3rd times the charm.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

go for it and ill join the server pretty soon.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

I just discovered Alt-tabbing in between UT3 and the internet is not good.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

hmmm works for me.....have alot of ram though..

how many ppl on teh server dude?


----------



## Triprift (Feb 28, 2008)

Excellent sign me up i dont have xfire either :/


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

kk dude you got it...if your intrested server is gonna be back up in 30min dont know if ill be their though....but probably.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Darn you people and your working versions of UT 3


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

Want in? im sure youll get it working...worse comes to worst just reinstall.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Sure I'll go in, reinstalling doesn't work though , I'll just have to wait for another patch at this point.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

o come on maig go for it...heres what you do...

uninstall...defrag>clean registry>Delete temp folder items>delte prefetch folder items>scan disk drive c (requires reboot)>compact registry (forces reboot upon completion) after your booted back up windows updates...reinstall b4 running apply patch. done go for it..i garentee if you do all of that without missing a step your 90% gonna get it to run.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Should I fire er' up?  And if yes, DM or CTF this time?


----------



## flashstar (Feb 28, 2008)

Count me in for what it's worth...

The game is cool when I get a good framerate.


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Start up UT3 NOW!  Go to server *Deathmatch* / *erocker's TPU players server*.


----------



## flashstar (Feb 28, 2008)

I checked and it isn't showing up.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2008)

woot i'm joining!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool hopefully it wont be long till das has his server up.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

i know right this is going to be soooo amazing!@!@!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 28, 2008)

hell yeah


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

o duce i cant wait this is going to be amazing


----------



## King Wookie (Feb 28, 2008)

You may add me with pleasure!

Running UT3 at max detail at 1680 by 1050 on my stock 3850.

Gotta love efficient coding (after patching the .ini file of course)


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

9:00 PM CST, I'll fire up the server again.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

whats that for me erocker? 10?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

King Wookie said:


> You may add me with pleasure!
> 
> Running UT3 at max detail at 1680 by 1050 on my stock 3850.
> 
> Gotta love efficient coding (after patching the .ini file of course)



added


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> o come on maig go for it...heres what you do...
> 
> uninstall...defrag>clean registry>Delete temp folder items>delte prefetch folder items>scan disk drive c (requires reboot)>compact registry (forces reboot upon completion) after your booted back up windows updates...reinstall b4 running apply patch. done go for it..i garentee if you do all of that without missing a step your 90% gonna get it to run.



Crap, after a bit of work it seems I'm stuck in the 10%


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

10% for what? a diskclean?.....you could exit and try again....but when doing a disk clean it will take a long time..


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

9:00pm CST, 10:00pm eastern, 7:00pm pacific


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Well i did it last night, each and every one of those steps you listed.

1 uninstalled the game
2 used a registry cleaner to clean the registry
3 deleted everything in my temp folder
4 ran scandisk then rebooted
5 re-installed the openAL drivers just in case its sound
6 made sure i had updated sound card drivers
7 latest version of cat installed (uninstalled the cat drivers and used a driver cleaner to make sure it was completely gone)
8 installed the game
9 installed the patch
10 ran disk defrag all night long
11 ran the game and was stuck at splash screen as always
12 tried the ini fix that was posted
13 cried in the corner of my room


----------



## GSG-9 (Feb 28, 2008)

Im in


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

magibeg said:


> Well i did it last night, each and every one of those steps you listed.
> 
> 1 uninstalled the game
> 2 used a registry cleaner to clean the registry
> ...



I am trying to feel your pain.  Have you tried running the game with your system at stock settings?


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Actually i haven't.... gimme 10 minutes and I'll tell you how it goes.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

GSG-9 said:


> Im in



cool your in.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Well put everything to stock and it made no difference. This is quite the annoyance. 

*start ut3*
*UT3 splash screen pops up*
*waits*
*waits*
*waits*
*roughly a 800x600 window pops with (Not Responding)*

one day.....


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

sounds like its a prob with the intro movies you should try removing them so it brings u right to the menu..


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2008)

Have you tired updating directX?

http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=590086

^^^read that...they talk about crashing during opening cinematics.



> _Getting a crash during the opening cinematic:_
> 1) Go to My Documents\My Games\Unreal Tournament 3\UTGame
> 2) Open and edit the UTEngine.ini
> 3) Change PumpWindowMessagesWhenRenderThreadStalled from False to True, and save the file.
> It should look like this: PumpWindowMessagesWhenRenderThreadStalled=True.


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Doesn't seem to have any effect , then i moved the movie files out of the UT3 folder completely as it says how to disable it here as well.

http://www.clan-ut3.com/index.php?page=96

And is it possible to update dx on vista? I've never really looked into it.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 28, 2008)

ah poo. i've got work tonight! will be in sometime though i really want to frag the hell out of you guys! 
also magibeg i have absolutely no idea why you can't get it to work, maybe just maybe you got a bad disc?


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> also magibeg i have absolutely no idea why you can't get it to work, maybe just maybe you got a bad disc?



I blame vista...that is why you still dual boot with XP. 

Do you have 32 or 64 bit?


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

Its the 32 bit version


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Anyone think he may be missing a video codec or something?  I don't know if that could cause a problem or not.  Try removing as many processes as you can and try starting it?  We'll get this worked out brother!

"Created in his image... Destroyed in his name!"     -UT3


----------



## magibeg (Feb 28, 2008)

HaZaa! Great progress has been made, i made it all the way to the game menus!!! I reinstalled my sound drivers again then ran the game in -nosound and i was able to get into the game menu's.... though with no sound of course. I crash when i try to play though, the first time i crashed immediately, the next time i got to play for a few seconds and killed 2 bots then crashed again, now i'm back to crashing as soon as i try to play a game. It seems i'm fighting it out with sound drivers after all.

edit- on a side note, i do have sound in the intro videos


----------



## ktr (Feb 28, 2008)

I say yank the sound card, or see if you can disable openAL.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 28, 2008)

+1 on that....try to see if yanking the card works...then if that woerks reinstall with the newest drivers..if you have the newest try an older set....


----------



## erocker (Feb 28, 2008)

Magibeg I hope things are starting to work now.  I'm going to start up an hour early.  That's 8pm CST. Deathmatch /  erocker's TPU players server.  Everyone be there!  


*BTW, my poor computer can handle US traffic OK, but people in the UK and Australia, your ping times will probablly be too high.  Check to find out though!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

If ya on tonight ill give it a try dont have enuff time now.


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

1 hour untill frag-time!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

Dang im headin out in a few mins then got work later.


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

Don't worry, I'm a UT3 junky.  Tomorrow morning I'll post tomorrow's time I'll be on.  Hey muffin man, are you going to be running a dedicated server when it's up?


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

Get out your "gaming" computers and log into Unreal Tournament 3 now!  *Deathmatch* / Server: *erocker's TPU players server*  Frag NOW!!!!


----------



## Mandown (Feb 29, 2008)

hmmmm. i might have to check this out


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

having problems....:shadedshu


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

never played that mach before abit out of me depth


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

yup i will run a dedicated server off my comp, hopefully it will run smoothly


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

Ok for a 7600 taken with fraps not great frame rate tho


----------



## strick94u (Feb 29, 2008)

I want in 





anyone get a server going yet? or find one not infected with assholes yet?


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

I had one up earlier but no one came.  I can't seem to run dedicated, but it works very well as long as you live in North America.  I think Das muffin man is creating one soon.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

good news, my ram is in the area and well be delivered around 4 tomorrow , i expect the fresh install of all my new necessary software to take about 2-3 hrs so expect the server up and running by 7ish


----------



## ktr (Feb 29, 2008)

There is no point in hosting you own server at home. First you need a high speed line like fiber or business class DSL with very good pings (guys with good pings are the ones who lines are connected to major WWW hubs). Then you need the resources to host the server 24/7. Being that UT3 is un-popular compared ot UT2K4 (the game that this clubhouse should be about ) there is an uncountable amount of empty servers, I would join one good dedicated server, and use xfire to join in.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

that is always another option if mein doesn't work out


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

ktr said:


> There is no point in hosting you own server at home. First you need a high speed line like fiber or business class DSL with very good pings (guys with good pings are the ones who lines are connected to major WWW hubs). Then you need the resources to host the server 24/7. Being that UT3 is un-popular compared ot UT2K4 (the game that this clubhouse should be about ) there is an uncountable amount of empty servers, I would join one good dedicated server, and use xfire to join in.



Actually I do have fiber.10mbs down, and about 2.1 up.  I had seven guys on playing deathmatch and there wasn't a ping over 100, most in the 50-60 range.  I seem to be having problems running dedicated though.  I get the "DOS" screen, a bunch of loading text, and some error about bot settings.  I'll post a ss on it.  I still have my copy of 2k4 if anyone is interested?


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

i got all of them as a package deal when i bought ut3 so im up for any of them


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

Das server will be fine then it will be fragging happily everafter


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

buzz kill ktr the game runs fine...and i dont see the need tomake a ut2k4 clubhouse.


----------



## ktr (Feb 29, 2008)

I didn't say squat about UT3 running fine, I have the game it runs fine on my aged rig. I am just saying that the love for UT still lies in 2k4.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

sry im a retard i didnt mean to type that i just woke up i know you didnt what i ment is this club is fine theirs enough support from tpu alone to make a fun online game and the game runs fine on our home servers   im not seeing the problem.


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

Whats ya name in there sol have to add ya too the mate list or whatever its called again?


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, I can't beleive how popular 2k4 still is!  Aw, and you can play at any POV you want!  I played a couple hours today, though I'm not sure if I like it better than UT3.  It deffinitely has better maps, but really 2k4 didn't get really good untill patch 1.4 came out.  UT3 needs a little time yet.  Anyways tonight, 8PM CST, some form of UT3 will be played!


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

w0ot! at triprift my nam e on their is Solaris17


----------



## Triprift (Feb 29, 2008)

Just checking thanks man.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

alright guys good news my ram is here, now for a very long and annoying software installation process


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

w0ot


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

FUCKKKKKK, my windows disk is at a friends house, FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK FUCK


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 29, 2008)

NOESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! kill him we've been infiltrated!


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

lol, anyone know if i could use my laptops restore disk?


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)

god all these pretty new parts just sitting there, and i cant do much with them until Sunday


----------



## erocker (Feb 29, 2008)

Doubt it.  If there was only a way I could upload this disk I have here to you.


----------



## das müffin mann (Feb 29, 2008)




----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2008)

Who's ready to frag?  I need some responses, then I'll start hosting.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

ill hop in


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2008)

Come on and play some *Deathmatch *starting NOW!  Server:  *erocker's TPU players server*  It's fun fraggin' a Mod so come on by!!!

ETA: 10 minutes.  Defragging my drives...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 1, 2008)

alright


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2008)

game time mu fuggz


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2008)

shit i might play...tell me when u reboot my GF is using u torrent what an ass my ping is sky rocketing to 700's


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2008)

Minor problems.  They are fixed. Come play!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2008)

kk


----------



## erocker (Mar 1, 2008)

Come on guys Solaris and I are the only ones duking it out right now, we need more people.  *Deathmatch   *    /    *erocker's TPU players server*

*Looks like I have to reinstall the game.  Sorry Solaris.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 1, 2008)

its ok dude


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 3, 2008)

alright guys, windows is installing now, ill try and get the sever up tonight, but i ahve a bad hangover so ill let ya know


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 3, 2008)

sweet!!!!! i may or amy not be on tonight im doing some major bios stuff and my sytem is a hair away currently at being unstable. sooo


THANK YOU DAS!!!! remember everyone say thank you to das he is teh manz.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 3, 2008)

damn right im the man, some might say the muffin mann


----------



## Triprift (Mar 3, 2008)

thank u das hopefully i stay connected had 9 drop outs last night might have to go to a reliability profile if it keeps up and sacrifice a bit of speed.


----------



## erocker (Mar 3, 2008)

Awww, man!  I'm stuck on a crappy laptop at the moment.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 3, 2008)

Lol whys that man?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 3, 2008)

soo many drivers to install, let alone the windows updates:shadedshu


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 3, 2008)

btw what is the current patch for ut3 is it 1.2?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 3, 2008)

Yep sure is.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2008)

Ya got the server up das?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

i have a few problems with my hd, i plan to get it up by 8ish tonight


----------



## GSG-9 (Mar 5, 2008)

Muffins computer had issues with seeing other computers in UT3 so I hope on the fresh install its good


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

i always thought it was your comp


----------



## GSG-9 (Mar 5, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i always thought it was your comp



hey hey hey, mine cant start servers (router porting issues), I can play ut online just fine.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

lol sure... your comps just a bitch and doesn't like sharing


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 5, 2008)

aw man id love to play some unreal tournament as soon as i buy the game this week getting the special edition for £20 bargain ill post and see if anyone has a server running


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

working on it now


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

alright guys im setting up the server now, should we have bots as fillers or not?


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

No bots, no filters.  Just give us the name of the server already!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

alright im gunna dl the latest patch then it will be up 10min remaining...


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

patch is at 1.2 to let everyone know


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

alright guys what are your fav maps/ game types let me know quick or else i will set as a gen deathmatch


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

Just throw all the maps into the cycle, and put smaller maps first.  I love warfare if there is enough people.  But go deatmatch for now.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

alright can do


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

ITS UP tell me if it worked
it says *das.muffin.mann {TPU} Techpowerup.com* not really sure how to get rid of the muffin mann part


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

alright guys i think my router may be blocking it, so see if you can join, if not then im going to have to have a bit of a "discussion" with my router


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

Not there.  Have your discussion.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

ohh im way ahead of ya.........


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

It seem as if running a dedicated server is hard.  Read here: http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=578745


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

alright guys im gunna try this one more time before i go to bed, ill let you know if its up


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

eastcoast want in teh clubz?


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Mar 5, 2008)

sure add me


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2008)

Hey Guys I want in!  Been playing for less than ten hours so I'll take my beatings in stride since they are comming from some well respected peps.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

alright guys im going to try to get the server to work tonight after work, hopefully my router wont be a little bitch and let other people join the fun


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

Are you trying to host and play or are you running dedicated?  Do you know how to run a dedicated server?  I just realized how much there is to learn.  I sure as heck can't get it to work.  Hosting games I have no trouble at all.

* If we could get together a 6 people + warfare team that would be sweet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Hey Guys I want in!  Been playing for less than ten hours so I'll take my beatings in stride since they are comming from some well respected peps.



you got it  obtw guys i finally got x64 vista to work so ill be sticking to this OS for some time....so since that is allw orking...ill get my photo shop down and if anyones intrested ill have our sweet ut3 sigs all done soon.


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you got it  obtw guys i finally got x64 vista to work so ill be sticking to this OS for some time....so since that is allw orking...ill get my photo shop down and if anyones intrested ill have our sweet ut3 sigs all done soon.



I soooo want one! Totally cool!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

i can host games, just dedicated is a pain in the ass, i spent about 2hrs getting port forwarding to work, the game let me host dedicated before i patched, so im gunna roll back later and see if thats the problem


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> you got it  obtw guys i finally got x64 vista to work so ill be sticking to this OS for some time....so since that is allw orking...ill get my photo shop down and if anyones intrested ill have our sweet ut3 sigs all done soon.



me to


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2008)

UT3 banner FTW. with the circle U as well.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> UT3 banner FTW. with the circle U as well.



of course!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2008)

banner and a dedicated server (maybe) how exciting.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> of course!



awesome! i just messed around in paint and failed, me wants PS


----------



## gregory ashby (Mar 5, 2008)

Let me in !!! Were do I sign up??


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2008)

dang u guys will be fragging away and i got to go out in a while one day ill get on there with yas maybe tommorow


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2008)

gregory ashby said:


> Let me in !!! Were do I sign up??



u got it


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2008)

18 members sweet.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2008)

now we need a good fragging match, one without a MASSUSIVE ping. I get lag...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 5, 2008)

yes we do tomorrow my day off so ill frag ur buts then.


----------



## gregory ashby (Mar 6, 2008)

ok here' xfire


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 6, 2008)

no! play nice! lol man now i am looking forward to this, especially friday night if we can because i work thursday nights then college friday


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2008)

gregory ashby said:


> ok here' xfire



added


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 6, 2008)

woohoo 18 people we will almost have a full sever once i get my router to understand my way of thinking


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2008)

awww i want in but i cant see it give me an invite i want to join my fellows!


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

I'd like to join. I just got the game, and I truly suck as I don't game much these days.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 6, 2008)

ya got the latest pach man.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'd like to join. I just got the game, and I truly suck as I don't game much these days.



lol pWn the n00b j/k "practice good sportsmans ship you were a n00b once too"-ut3 spash screen

and ya trip i have the latest patch wtf? whats the server name? deathmatch? i want to play against my boys i made this damn club


----------



## Triprift (Mar 6, 2008)

So do i just havnt had much time but tomorrow look out hehe.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 6, 2008)

Paulieg said:


> I'd like to join. I just got the game, and I truly suck as I don't game much these days.



dude, me and you can suck something fierce together, seriously i blow, although it makes for a bloody good time.
glad i bought the game


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 6, 2008)

i just realized how bad my last post sounded


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 6, 2008)

also im going to set up a few different servers on different games with my friend quick to see if unreal's the problem or if its my router still (i think i solved the router problem)


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 6, 2008)

ya dude mad smack in the face lol j/k so whats the good word das?

as for the router enable DMZ...then forward a port


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 6, 2008)

yup i enabled those (as far as i know) now to test if im going to be really pissed off, or just slightly anoyed


----------



## PaulieG (Mar 6, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> i just realized how bad my last post sounded



LOL


----------



## erocker (Mar 6, 2008)

Most of the servers that are up right now suck.  No one is playing.


----------



## magibeg (Mar 6, 2008)

Maybe they're all having the same issues that i keep having? (in my case its a sound issue, and the game just doesn't have the same feel to it without the sound of your enemies cries of death  )


----------



## Triprift (Mar 6, 2008)

man thats sucks hopefully ya get that sorted soon.


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll set up a server in fifteen minutes or so if anyone wants to play.   Chime in!


----------



## wolf (Mar 7, 2008)

well ive had UT3 for a while now but it stopped working on my XP install about 2 months ago, yesterday i installed vista and yay UT3 again 

also i dont think im as bad as some of you guys reckon you are  im not by any means top notch, but my kd ratio is usually close to even.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

ill add you wolf and for anyone intrested the banner will be done tomarrow i just forgot to add clubhouse to it


----------



## Triprift (Mar 7, 2008)

please dont tell me youll have a big frag session later cus im on my sis's lappy tonight no ut3 and its really bad.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

not that i know of to my knowledge it was earlier 


ok added the sig pic...if you dont want it thats fine but its encouraged!!!! and ill add "club house" on it tomarrow...but i figure if you dont want it or dont care you have the option of either or  tell me what you think.

it can be found on the first page.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 7, 2008)

Looks great Sol cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

thnx man


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

alright we sent the wrong check to tie warner so my internet will be down until next mon
(we sent our visa bill to them)


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

It's time for some Friday afternoon gaming folks!  I need four peeps who want to play and I'll start the server!  Don't be afraid.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 7, 2008)

if i can find a conection ill hop in *cough* neighbors *cough* or ill head over to gsg's house and play from there


----------



## erocker (Mar 7, 2008)

Ok, I'm going to start the server. *DEATHMATCH* /  *erocker's TPU players server*  Come on in and frag a little.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh I'm in!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 7, 2008)

game time muh fuggz


----------



## Triprift (Mar 7, 2008)

No im still on sis oh so poor lappy while you guys are in fragging heavan


----------



## GSG-9 (Mar 8, 2008)

My Username is Paper Blankets if anyone wants to play some rounds some time.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

8:30 CST I'm starting the server again.  What game mode should we do this time around?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

how long is that erocker not sure bout time difference?


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 8, 2008)

Warfare or teamdeath match.
Thanks for setting up a server, I'll try to make it later tonight.


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

30 minutes.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

oooooo that would give me 2 hours b4 i go to werk sweet.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

that was a hell of a game earlier huh erocker?...what was it like 14 ppl?


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

Yes!  I am amazed that my system can do it.  For some reason UT3 allows me to use a ton of upload speed, at it's peak I was getting close to 4mbs up!!!  Totally fun!


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

10 Minutes.. get ready!


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

Ok we are doing deathmatch, I'm putting all the maps in the rotation and voting on.  Server name is *erocker's TPU players server*


-Made in his image... DESTROYED in his name.   Mwahahahaha!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

game time


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

what appened erocker lost connection?


----------



## erocker (Mar 8, 2008)

Well eveyrone left.  Good gaming.  Triprift, I don't think it's going to work for you the pings are just too high!  Though actually 350 isn't bad considering you're in Australia and I'm in the middle of the US.  Not good enough for gaming sadly  I accidentally alt-tabbed, and for some reason it sometimes crashes when I do that.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

great just great maybe later it might get better i hope.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh well if i cant play online ill still contribute.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

thats the spirite trip...but who knows maybe one time just for you lets all join an evga server their usually empty and the pings are mad mad low because well its a corporation just make sure you set your clan tags to TPU...


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

that would be great Sol thanx man.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

you let us know when you can game trip and well just all go on an EVGA server


----------



## Triprift (Mar 8, 2008)

Hopefully later on today in the early arvo need to get some sleep soon its 2:30 in the morning here


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 8, 2008)

ewww get some sleep man i just woke up lol its 11am here.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

alright got my internet back


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 8, 2008)

alright guys, im gunna set up a game after work tonight (10 ish) anyone in?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 9, 2008)

Id say me but id mostlikely get killer pings


----------



## erocker (Mar 9, 2008)

Oh, I'm in!  Give it a try tripshift, he's running dedicated so it might work well for you!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 9, 2008)

I go out to do some shopping and end up missing all the fun.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

im on my lunch break now, so i dont have long it will be about 2hrs from now, ill throw up a game, what do you guys want, dm team dm, ctf, warfare? let me know
kool beans
although i am having a very hard time getting a dedicated server up and running, so i may just host a game tonight until i have the time to figure it out


----------



## Triprift (Mar 9, 2008)

dang im gonna be at werk in less than an hour i reckon u guys should werk out a time when ur all available and ill werk out to my time i dont care if its 4 in the morning for me ill just have a dozen coffees.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 9, 2008)

http://www.ageia.com/physx/ut3.html

movie for 2 maps


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 9, 2008)

anyone awake to play?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 10, 2008)

anyone wanna play?


----------



## erocker (Mar 10, 2008)

Why...  Yes, I do!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 11, 2008)

Well Unreal Tournament 3 is coming in the post cost me £17.99 for the steelbook version which is a steal for such a good game!

So can i join the club?

Oh what happened to Unreal 3.0 i heard about it 2 years ago and it disappeared.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> Oh what happened to Unreal 3.0 i heard about it 2 years ago and it disappeared.



The engine?  It's used everywhere!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> Well Unreal Tournament 3 is coming in the post cost me £17.99 for the steelbook version which is a steal for such a good game!
> 
> So can i join the club?
> 
> Oh what happened to Unreal 3.0 i heard about it 2 years ago and it disappeared.



ur in


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

can anyone else test and see if they can host a temp server, ive tried everything i can think of, google, ut support, i mean i can host a game just not a dedicated server some one should host a dedicated server for a few min to see if it works and im going bonkers or is teh game just likes pissing me off


----------



## wolf (Mar 11, 2008)

so vistas is now telling me ut3.exe has stopped working, that happened in XP too but it'd go to splash screen then back to desktop with no message, now as soon as i double click on vista i get the stopped working nonsense, any ideas? maybe ut3 just hates my system.... new patch didnt help either (1.2) ..... the check for solutions online heeded no results and neither did a quick googleing of my problem, so i thought id bring it here.

help!!!

side note: game plays super well at 1600x1200 - 16xAF - 4xMSAA (45 fps min), so its incredibly annoying it doesnt work!!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> can anyone else test and see if they can host a temp server, ive tried everything i can think of, google, ut support, i mean i can host a game just not a dedicated server some one should host a dedicated server for a few min to see if it works and im going bonkers or is teh game just likes pissing me off



I tried, and no.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

wolf said:


> so vistas is now telling me ut3.exe has stopped working, that happened in XP too but it'd go to splash screen then back to desktop with no message, now as soon as i double click on vista i get the stopped working nonsense, any ideas? maybe ut3 just hates my system.... new patch didnt help either (1.2) ..... the check for solutions online heeded no results and neither did a quick googleing of my problem, so i thought id bring it here.
> 
> help!!!
> 
> side note: game plays super well at 1600x1200 - 16xAF - 4xMSAA (45 fps min), so its incredibly annoying it doesnt work!!!



you might have to try a reinstall wolf...it works for me....maybe b4 u reinstall it after you uninstall do a reg clean and check your drive for the ut3 folder and delete it...if that dont fix it or b4 u do any of that run it in compatability maybe?


----------



## Mussels (Mar 11, 2008)

i just have to say it: has anyone noticed it says cubhouse, not clubhouse? 

Anyway how good is UT3? i keep hearing its not as good as the earlier ones, but havent seen or tried it apart from the demo (back when it crashed all the time on the then current Nvidia drivers)


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

i love it i really suck at it but its jolly good fun


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

So, this is what I get when I try to run dedicated.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i just have to say it: has anyone noticed it says cubhouse, not clubhouse?
> 
> Anyway how good is UT3? i keep hearing its not as good as the earlier ones, but havent seen or tried it apart from the demo (back when it crashed all the time on the then current Nvidia drivers)



I think its great if ya enjoyed previous ones youll love it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

here's a couple of my videos....nothing fancy!

http://www.performancebuildpc.com/Electronic-Playground/Unreal3_1280.html

this is from my site


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

how do you record in ut3? anyone know? a consol command? i know u can do it in 2k4


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice crackerjack your badass ps sol nice new avv


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

lol Fraps!!! It's the best one. Those videos i done awhile back. There only 25fps. It was only for the website!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

I thought it was with fraps wd.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

thnx trip actaully really amde me ahppy


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

Did ya finish the banner yet and cool man glad ya happy.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

sry trip not quite yet been real busy life struck again ill get ot it in a daoy or 2 though...and ya im pretty happy going on a year now great girl.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

cool im goin on 4 yrs with Bec and cant w8 to check out the finished product.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> So, this is what I get when I try to run dedicated.



thats all i get to, and then nothing, i try looking through the code to see if i could find something that would help me and nothing, so when i exit out 3 more lines of script pop up and nothing happens, but when i enter into a game, i can see my server(sometimes) i just can access it, and nobdy else can see it


----------



## GSG-9 (Mar 11, 2008)

:-/
Is it in vista? Dumb question lol. did you run as admin


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 11, 2008)

sorry i meant like unreal 3 the game that was supposed to be the sequal to unreal 2 i read about it in an old pc gamer magazine ill look it out if you want i think i still have it somewhere


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

das muffin:
are you trying to run a dedicated server?


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> das muffin:
> are you trying to run a dedicated server?



Yes he is, and so am I.  The screen I posted is what happens when I try to run it.  I'm using XP.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes he is, and so am I.  The screen I posted is what happens when I try to run it.  I'm using XP.



are you runing the lastest patch.

http://files.filefront.com/Unreal+Tournament+3+v12+Patch/;9678246;/fileinfo.html

It fixes a few server problems, But i'm still looking. I might go ahead and re-install it just for the heck of it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> are you runing the lastest patch.
> 
> http://files.filefront.com/Unreal+Tournament+3+v12+Patch/;9678246;/fileinfo.html
> 
> It fixes a few server problems, But i'm still looking. I might go ahead and re-install it just for the heck of it.



Of course I am.   I've tried it will vanilla + all patches.  Windows XP, and Windows Vista w/ sp2 & 3 and sp1 respectively.  My system is up to date and I haven't missed anything related to my system.  Something with UT3 isn't right with running dedicated.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

You running a websever by any chance?


----------



## Kusimeka (Mar 11, 2008)

Is there any europeon people here by any chance? i'd love to join if there is!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes he is, and so am I.  The screen I posted is what happens when I try to run it.  I'm using XP.



me to i can host a game just not a dedicated server, we may just have to host games till we can figure this server business out
@gsg you know im running xp on my rig, want to change that at some point


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

I'll join ya'll when i get it re-installed! lol





BRING IT!!!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> I'll join ya'll when i get it re-installed! lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


BLASPHEMY!!!!!

How I wish I could frag Master Chief in UT3!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> BLASPHEMY!!!!!
> 
> How I wish I could frag Master Chief in UT3!



get a skin pack they might have some


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

the bio rifle will blend right in


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

Awwww.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

how bout now? its a popular pose.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

Lol. Rawr!  You look much more manly in these new pics than the one of yourself alone.

Should I fire up some UT3?

Your girlfriend is hot!  (Now I don't sound so ghey)


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

lol i love you erocker



erocker said:


> Lol. Rawr!  You look much more manly in these new pics than the one of yourself alone.




ya thats what iv heard fomr other members the pic of just me was a couple years ago i was like 16 or something.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2008)

man me going to have to get hayley to do that when i see her over easter.


and yea Kusimeka i am from the UK, if that counts as europe im not sure these days with all the EU crud. 

oh and sol that clubhouse sig banner is looking sweet!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

Good to see ive inspired ya sol


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Lol. Rawr!  You look much more manly in these new pics than the one of yourself alone.
> 
> Should I fire up some UT3?
> 
> Your girlfriend is hot!  (Now I don't sound so ghey)








this past xmas...shes wonderfull never had as much fun with someone and thank you


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

lol you have trip...i saw your pic and i was like hey i want a pic of me and meg too so ya i kinda stole the idea from you sry


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm going to start up some CTF today!  The server name as always is *erocker's TPU Players server*


----------



## Triprift (Mar 11, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> man me going to have to get hayley to do that when i see her over easter



get ya own idea  lol j/k


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2008)

im in. you doing it now?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2008)

Triprift said:


> get ya own idea  lol j/k



maybe i will, seeing her for 5 days but right now she has glandular fever so may not be a good idea, see how it goes!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

whos setting up the game?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2008)

erocker i think


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

tell me when its up im game, oh ya btw my name thing is das.muffin.mann


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok it's going to be DEATHMATCH and the server is *erocker's TPU players server*

*PLAY NOW!!!*



I just got my ass handed to me by a bot in CTF so screw that!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

lol be in a min


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 11, 2008)

erocker said:


> Ok it's going to be DEATHMATCH and the server is *erocker's TPU players server*
> 
> *PLAY NOW!!!*
> 
> ...




ha ha! i'll be in later. How long ya'll goin play?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 11, 2008)

cant find it!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 11, 2008)

I'm in class for the next four hours  AWWWWwwww!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

good game sorry could nt stay longer, have to drive my sis


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 11, 2008)

that was sick erocker their was like 10 ppl at one point if i remember.


----------



## erocker (Mar 11, 2008)

Very nice!  I'll start it back up around 8:00pm central.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 11, 2008)

cool ill be there


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2008)

DM server is back up! We are playing *Deathmatch * and the server name is *erocker's TPU players server*


FRAG TIME!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 12, 2008)

I just spent the last hour updating to v1.2 and missed all the fun!!!  Then I had to create a new account.  UHHHhh 
I'll go take out some aggression on some bots


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 12, 2008)

I've got a server up right now. I have tested it to see if it's working, I'm having to re-install it on my system for the second time 

Server Name:
TechPowerUp

Deathmatch

Please let me know if you see the server or not. And your ping time please


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 12, 2008)

ill check it out, btw is it a dedicated server or just hosting a game, if it is dedicated WHAT THE HELL DID YOU DO TO MAKE IT WORK!?!?!?!?


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2008)

Nope, don't see it.


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 12, 2008)

It's dedicated. And yes i get a command console too. But it still shows up online. idk kinda wierd


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> Nope, don't see it.



sorry had to restart it. How about now?


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 12, 2008)

alright i can get into the server, but i cant shoot like the sound effect will go but no bullets dmg nothing


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 12, 2008)

although my pings were pretty good


----------



## erocker (Mar 12, 2008)

Still nothing.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 12, 2008)

i assume there was only i tpu server right?  and no one else set one up?  cause im not sure why i can find the server and erocker cant


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 12, 2008)

ok sorry again guys, i vista keeps crashing ut3. I'm trying again right now


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 13, 2008)

alright it's up now!! lol i'll be in just a min


well that suck!!! the server was up and running but it wouldn't let me join. odd!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 14, 2008)

Well the game is here but i have a sprained wrist so dont expect me to be any good.
Ill install it and the patches ASAP!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

w0ot go for it...hey trip are you game tonight?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 14, 2008)

Yeah its 2 in the morning here so not long a quick frag would be good.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 14, 2008)

R u on Ut3 atm sol?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok well you tell us when you can its 11am here so i just realized how off our timezones are

but i was gonna see if everyone would play on the EA server so you can play trip...


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

Triprift said:


> R u on Ut3 atm sol?



no


----------



## Triprift (Mar 14, 2008)

Ill try to get on with yas all b4 sunday my time im headin out of town then on holidays now yay.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

ok man sounds good


----------



## Triprift (Mar 14, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> Well the game is here but i have a sprained wrist so dont expect me to be any good.
> Ill install it and the patches ASAP!



Go for it man ive had the game for a few weeks now and im not much good but its all about having fun.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 14, 2008)

The game rocks i get good 61fps all the time and it looks good is a blast to play and you get hoverboards how cool is that.

Whats the server called and is anyone on right now i have it minimised.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

not yet we were gonna do a server when trip is ready poor trip hasnt been able to join us when we set up a server because he lives in australia and his ping is crazy high das is trying to get a TPU dedicated server up and erocker hosts most of the time but tonight or when ever trip is ready we were gonna join one of the EA/EVGA servers because their pings are really low and have a much faster connection that we can do so it will work for trip who is like 8/10,000 miles away


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 14, 2008)

Okay i usually get good ping with US players not sure about Australian players tho?
The game look great!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 14, 2008)

this is a big reason why you get good pings and why australia may not....notice the connectivity between the us and the rest of the world and aus and the rest of the world 







were running like 100 500+GBPS lines and aud is running 2 dedicated 350GBPS lines to california which is on the other side of the country compared to me and erocker and aus also has 2 10gbps lines that go to the US AFTER they bounce off of taiwan


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 14, 2008)

So i take it its not well connected lol, joke.

My internet is mince its talk talk i only have it since its free up to 8meg and 40gb limit which ive only ever had 1 letter for going over and nothing happend, free with the telephone which is about £10 including free calls to landlines up to an hour, they even tell you to hang up and phone back after an hour lol. I get okay speeds nothing critical just crappy bittorent but not overly crappy i cant download stuff.

Got a server yet?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2008)

Trying my hand at modding using they unreal editor and its great really impressed and simpler than i thought. Been using the 20+ tool kit videos included in the special edition.

Made a Small 2 room map with a small corridor connecting them might try my hand at a vehicle level, just a big ass warehouse with a small cabin up top and ladders? I think you get ladders anyway just a big warehouse empty maybe a set of garages on one side with a different vehicle in each garage. Something to try as its my first time trying a mod tool kit.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2008)

Anyone going on a server?


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

Sry man not at the moment i havent had time lately im making my new Utility cd you should check it out

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=55192


----------



## Triprift (Mar 15, 2008)

Have checked it out and lookin forward to it man will be headin out in less than an hour so will have to frag yas next week looking forward to it.


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2008)

Bah, I'm giving my computer a re-do, this 3850 I put in it liked to lock up on me.  Hopefully if I get everything right, I will be able to host something tonight.


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice utility CD i would consider buying one if you had a list of apps/utilities.

Maybe a choice of Linux like Kubuntu or Xubuntu instead or something completely different.

What about updates tho how would that work?


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 15, 2008)

Erocker dont you have 2 graphics cards?


----------



## CrackerJack (Mar 15, 2008)

i wish i could join ya'll!!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 15, 2008)

Yes, but swapping between ATi and Nvidia on the same install of Windows never seems to work right for me.  No matter what I do.  Suggestions not needed.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 15, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> Nice utility CD i would consider buying one if you had a list of apps/utilities.
> 
> Maybe a choice of Linux like Kubuntu or Xubuntu instead or something completely different.
> 
> What about updates tho how would that work?



well its completely availible for download here at tpu well when its done of course...im simply adding that option incase you have dial up and cant do it...a list of apps will be up...and updating is simple i add the new version of the program to my folder in replacement of the older one...as for ubcd i update my modding and recreating the image files...


----------



## Mussels (Mar 16, 2008)

erocker said:


> Yes, but swapping between ATi and Nvidia on the same install of Windows never seems to work right for me.  No matter what I do.  Suggestions not needed.



*random vista comment* they fixed that  i ran with Nvidia onboard and ATI video card for a while on my media PC, they both didnt work at once but both drivers could be installed at the same time with no issues other than CCC crashing at boot with no ATI card detected.


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 17, 2008)

I'll join up I just got ut3 today (along with all the other unreal games out there).
here is my Xfire


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 18, 2008)

added


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

What is x fire? sorry for the noob question.

Anyone want a game im itchin to get a game with someone on TPU.


----------



## Mussels (Mar 18, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> What is x fire? sorry for the noob question.
> 
> Anyone want a game im itchin to get a game with someone on TPU.



x-fire is a chat program designed to help you join games with your friends. Its also got a reputation for causing a few crashes/problems in some games.


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

I'll host a DM game right now!  Server name is:  erocker's TPU Players server.


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

i'll be on in a bit just finishing dling it lol


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> i'll be on in a bit just finishing dling it lol



NAUGHT NAUGHTY downloading illegally fuck the games only £20 now should just buy it oh and you need a serial to play online


----------



## erocker (Mar 18, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> NAUGHT NAUGHTY downloading illegally fuck the games only £20 now should just buy it oh and you need a serial to play online



He bought it from Steam.  Relax.


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> NAUGHT NAUGHTY downloading illegally fuck the games only £20 now should just buy it oh and you need a serial to play online



HAHAHA didn't you see the frontpage of TPU... it's on steam now


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

IS IT? well i should relax! well if it was an EA game id tell you to download it illegally but the games so cheap its unreal.

i cant find the server


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

i was going to get it off steam, but gamestation has it for £15, $30 and on steam it $53 icl VAT...


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

Gamestation is gay they wouldn't let me by it so i never buy from there unless its second hand.
They wouldn't let me buy a 15 and im 17 fuck that, unreal is an 18 i got it from Play.com for £20 and that was the special edition.


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

well i went and got the big pack of em because iabsolutly love all unreal games (don't know about ut3 yet tho)


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

how can you not love unreal tournament 3 its like unreal tournament 2004 on steriods with pumped up graphics and uber vehicles even if you havnt played it whats not to like


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> Gamestation is gay they wouldn't let me by it so i never buy from there unless its second hand.
> They wouldn't let me buy a 15 and im 17 fuck that, unreal is an 18 i got it from Play.com for £20 and that was the special edition.



lol  haha..well you are too young


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> how can you not love unreal tournament 3 its like unreal tournament 2004 on steriods with pumped up graphics and uber vehicles even if you havnt played it whats not to like



I like all that but i'm used to the gravity and movement of ut2004 and they don't have dodge jumps or sheild gun or lighting gun plus ut2004 has a HUGE modding community.

But i guess give it some time and it will get better


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

no i wanted to buy ghost recon that is a 15 and i am 17 they said no and i was like fuck this gamestastion you dont deserve my money

at least i wasnt going to download the game you know

unreal i wanted to buy that but they said no again and it was £35 in geforce the other DECENT game shop


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

but they got NECRIS VEHICLES in unreal tournament 3


----------



## Azazel (Mar 18, 2008)

kieran_fletch said:


> no i wanted to buy ghost recon that is a 15 and i am 17 they said no and i was like fuck this gamestastion you dont deserve my money
> 
> at least i wasnt going to download the game you know
> 
> unreal i wanted to buy that but they said no again and it was £35 in geforce the other DECENT game shop



oh i c  yeah i can c why ur pissed


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

still cant find the server


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

kk done dling but ican't find ur server


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

me neither


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

btw what ur in game name so i can add u to list in there

mine is Niako72


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

MilkyWay


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 18, 2008)

still cant find it is it due to us being in different countries or something


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 18, 2008)

i dunno maybe? i'm tryting to get him to add me to his list on ther but no response


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

HEY BOYS!!! sorry iv been so busy lets game tonight GAME? i really want to tool some n0obs and i really think we should play tomarrow night anyone in? big TPU match?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 19, 2008)

What times are we talking about on morning shift so cant stay up to late time differences are crazy lol.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 19, 2008)

alright spring break starts this week, anyone up for a gaming session sat?


----------



## Triprift (Mar 19, 2008)

How ya going with that dedicated server man? if ya get get it going i might be able to join in fragging fests.


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 19, 2008)

i have been completely unable to get it up, i've tried it with and without my wireless router, same result, and then i did something to my wireless router which broke it, but i can host a game no problem, i've been searching the ut3 forums for help and nothing is working, i'm going to work on this problem maybe all day sunday, because i can run a tf2 and css server easily, so im guessing its purly a ut3 issue, although i router did have something to do with it, but has since been taken out of the picture, i have rugby tonight, so maybe after that ill work on it a bit
this is the most challenging problem i have had in a while, i haven't had this much fun/been this pissed off in a long time


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2008)

Spring break, hmmmn dont you mean Easter the biggest event on the Christian calender?
Sorry if your not a Christian btw.

Why do Americans call Easter spring break? Do you call Christmas Winter break?

Ill have to fit gaming in during Easter (im catholic i go to chapel) what the heck one game of Unreal Tournament couldn't be harmful ive got time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

right now add me were gaming right now


name is 

Solaris17

add me and follow


----------



## das müffin mann (Mar 19, 2008)

for us spring break encompasses not only easter and about a week of doing nothing, and yes around here Christmas is included in winter break (our school district tried one year to break up easter and spring break and it worked out terribly)


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2008)

AAAAAHHHHHH!  What server!!!!


----------



## MilkyWay (Mar 19, 2008)

We in the UK have this system for the whole nation.

Start school in August, October week 1 week off, 2 weeks off at Christmas, a week off in February, then you get good friday and the next monday off, then a week later you get 2 weeks of easter because the holidays used to be 2 weeks starting at good friday but it fucked up exam times so they changed it, then you get 6 weeks off at summer.

That dosnt include bank holidays or inservice days sometimes we get like a friday and monday off so the weekend is bigger.


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 19, 2008)

I FOUND INVASION RPG SERVER IN UT3!!!!!!!!!!!

wo0T


----------



## erocker (Mar 19, 2008)

nick_1992 said:


> I FOUND INVASION RPG SERVER IN UT3!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> wo0T



What?  What's that?  Where is it?  Sounds exciting!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 19, 2008)

sry i goit booted guys my rig was on the fritz...


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 19, 2008)

erocker said:


> What?  What's that?  Where is it?  Sounds exciting!!!!



Omg u have never heard of invasion RPG? i'm guessing u haven't played ut2004 at all...
Well invasion RPG is where you have to survive waves of monsters comming after you and you get experiance from kills and you can buy things to make you in a sense "lvl up". Fun as hell and a good stress releif


----------



## erocker (Mar 21, 2008)

I do remember an RPG server where you did level up and become more powerful.


----------



## erocker (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm going on to play right now, come and find me online!


----------



## wolf (Mar 24, 2008)

im up for these TPU frag fests, but im in perth australia (GMT 8+) so ill need to know times relative to me.


----------



## Monkeywoman (Mar 24, 2008)

YO guys, check out these mods!!! http://ps3mods.blogspot.com/2008/03/ut3-character-mods-hello-master-chief.html i'm presently using the crysis suit, master chief sux lol Anyone on ps3 add me; Monkeywomen


----------



## Triprift (Mar 24, 2008)

Hopeing das gets his dedicated server up wolf as ping is a killer and times depends ya can get in some fragging early arvo sometimes.


----------



## Dangle (Mar 24, 2008)

Do u guys play in pure servers?  That's all I play in.

My name on UT3: TheJaps


----------



## nick_1992 (Mar 24, 2008)

well i play in any server mainly because most modded servers are non pure


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 28, 2008)

Any one want to host a game tonight? It about time for some fragging!!


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2008)

I wanna do some fragging with u guys lets make a time guys im outa town this wkend but next week for sure


----------



## erocker (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry guys, i'm in the middle of moving, though I just got my crossfire up and running!  I don't think I'll be hosting anything for a month or so untill I get fiber installed at the new place.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2008)

ooooo fibre o_0 very nice erocker u lucky bugger i salute you


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2008)

I hope we all dl and installed the bonus pack with the map facing worlds woot.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 28, 2008)

Link to bonus pack added to the first page


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

Yay!  I can start hosting again!!!  Re-installing UT3 now!!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 1, 2008)

Sweet!  Please post when you can host a game!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

Ok guys, help me test out my new connection:  *Deathmatch* /  server name:  *erocker's TPU Players Server.*


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

Hellooooo!  Server is up, please come play!


----------



## erocker (Apr 1, 2008)

Alright, alright, no one wants to help test the server, that's ok.  Please chime in on times (I'm Central Standard) that you may want to play.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 2, 2008)

I'm back from class, so if your up lets go!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

w0ot been playing around with xfires video capture prett cool wish i had a faster proc though it slows the game down to almost unplayable fram rates cause the proc does all the roding a quad core should fix that though you guys should try it out


----------



## Triprift (Apr 6, 2008)

havnt got xfire id be willing to give it a try tho.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

you should its cool stuff


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 6, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> w0ot been playing around with xfires video capture prett cool wish i had a faster proc though it slows the game down to almost unplayable fram rates cause the proc does all the roding a quad core should fix that though you guys should try it out



FRAPS's recorder is MUCH more cpu friendly, I would give it a try.


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

Anyone want to play?  I can host a game anytime today/tonight, just let me know.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 6, 2008)

erocker said:


> Anyone want to play?  I can host a game anytime today/tonight, just let me know.



host it at 12:62FM on the 24th of octember 

at times, i wish i had this game...


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 6, 2008)

I was playing earlier, and I remembered how much I suck!  Perhaps later tonight?  I'll check back later...


----------



## erocker (Apr 6, 2008)

OK tonight it will be.  Everyone interested chime in, let's have a good ol' frag fest!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 6, 2008)

if im around im totally game for tonight


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 18, 2008)

Hi guys - I've just got a quick message to give you all.

I noticed that your signature pic is over 70kB, which may not sound much for anyone on a fast connection, but to ensure quick loading times the forum does have a limit of 19.5kB, so I'm afraid the image needs to change 

It's not all bad news though - just by saving as a slightly lower quality jpg in photoshop I've managed to cut your file size down to a little over 18kB without much noticeable drop in quality, so it would be great if you could just change your sig to the one I've posted below.

Thanks, Jimmy


----------



## Triprift (Apr 18, 2008)

Sol and wl use the sig im sure theyll be happy to use that one.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 18, 2008)

done thanks for letting us keep it the same - i see no change in the two sigs at all anyway so i am happy to change!! 

unless you've already done it for me?


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Apr 18, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> done thanks for letting us keep it the same - i see no change in the two sigs at all anyway so i am happy to change!!
> 
> unless you've already done it for me?



No, only the super mods have the power to change other people's sigs, not me.

Thanks for updating it


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 18, 2008)

alright guys GREAT NEWS!!!!!!! i managed to get a server up and running for 20 min, bad news my comp is unstable atm (dont know why) and crashes frequently, but other than that it looks like the dedicated server thing is once again possible, im gunna flash my bios this weekend and see if that solves some problems

i will get this working...harder than i though...but i will get it working

cant wait to game with you fine chaps

-das


----------



## Triprift (Apr 18, 2008)

Im counting on ya man as thats about my best chance to get a decent session going with u guys.


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 18, 2008)

w0ot !!!!! good job DAS my B-Day is going to be more amazing than expected!!!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 18, 2008)

hell yeah maybe get some b-day fraggin going!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 19, 2008)

That would be sweet ill have monday off so should be able to join yas for a change woot


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 19, 2008)

is UT3 any good online? I like blizzards approach of clans, chat rooms, and w/e with the multiplayer, but most multiplayer is like counterstrike, where its a kick ass game, but all it does is shove a bunch of servers in your asshole, as you select one, with no out of game convening with your friends.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 19, 2008)

Ummm when i get online with the fellas ill let ya no normally i try and join an erocker server but end up getting killer pings so if das can get a dedicated server going that will be sweeeeeet.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> That would be sweet ill have monday off so should be able to join yas for a change woot



You have Monday off?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 19, 2008)

Yep and not doing much at all for a change fantastic.


----------



## GSG-9 (Apr 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yep and not doing much at all for a change fantastic.



Ohhhhh lol, I read your name as muffin man for some reason I was thinking "Monday off"


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

I don't know if Muffin Man's dedicated server is going to help with pings.  He lives fifty miles north of me, and connecting from the middle of the U.S. to Australia is going to be rough with dedicated or without....  I do have new internet, so we could give it a shot now if you like?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 19, 2008)

Its nearly 1 in the morning man and im on a morning shift if ur on tomorrow arvo my time ill arrange with ya to have a go if thats ok with u.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

What time your time?


----------



## Triprift (Apr 19, 2008)

Its just past 1am sunday morning now im at werk from 8am till 1pm so maybe after that its really difficult with the time zones the way they are.


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

So, about 11pm my time.  That works for me!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Its just past 1am sunday morning now im at werk from 8am till 1pm so maybe after that its really difficult with the time zones the way they are.



OMG its my B-day their!!!!!!! w0ot!


----------



## erocker (Apr 19, 2008)

Woooo! 4/20 we miss you Jerry!



  Tonight there will be fragging!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 21, 2008)

I'm sure ya'll have this game, but if you don't check this out!!!
$29.99!!!!
http://www.direct2drive.com/2/4876/product/Buy-Unreal-Tournament-3-Download


----------



## WhiteLotus (Apr 26, 2008)

OK after installing Unreal again on to my "D" drive i can play the game just fine but it wont see any servers in the online section

huh? any ideas?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 26, 2008)

Are the names on the first page your user names in UT3?  I would like to have some people to play with.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)

id like to join. 

im downloading the game atm


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2008)

you guys are on


----------



## Triprift (Apr 26, 2008)

Excellent more members woooohooooo


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 26, 2008)

An answer to my question perhaps?


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 26, 2008)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> An answer to my question perhaps?



some are....like mine is the same erocker's is usually the same as well as das..the others i havent played with or their not the same..


----------



## Triprift (Apr 26, 2008)

Mines the same thermo


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)

il probably keep the same name...

if you want to add me to steam its housam92


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

Well after work I'm going to be adding Unreal to my Steam account.. Might not be till later tonight that i will be able to play.. So I'll Join.. Steam account is Coldstorm84


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Apr 26, 2008)

I don't have unreal through steam.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you have steam? you just add the game to your steam account.. Don't have to have it through steam to play with steam members.. just have steam know that the game is in your computer. I believe there is a add button in steam... Can't check since I'm at work.. lol... But, then after you do that, when you go into steam you can open the game through that...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 26, 2008)




----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

I got the game in and played a few times with trip and aza. For anyone Steam is Coldstorm84 and I can host. TPU FTW is the server name I use.. Just hit me up on steam and I'll give you the password of the day.. lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

It just seems to add a shortcut in steam for the game.  Are you able to host UT3 using Steam servers?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

I'm not hosting right now.. if you want to play I'll host one or two.


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Coldstorm, you dissapeared!  I'll try hosting, I have no router and a fast line.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

il be there if anyone hosts...im a noob and need training...i was pawned by cold storm


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

I keep getting a runtime error with the game... I don't know whats happening.. Might need to uninstall and install? 

Aza, sorry you and trip had me at 15 durning the game.. lol


----------



## erocker (Apr 27, 2008)

Yes reinstall.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

formatting the old drive... and I'll see if I get the same stuff again.. lol


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

Forgot to say.. I had to redo my unreal 3 account.. my username in it is KnHawk


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

so when we gonna ply


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

someone...come help me from the killing spree


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 27, 2008)

I have no idea why aza can find me.. Trip and erocker both had problems... Gotta find out how to dedicate a server...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 27, 2008)

i just look for all the servers with passwords locks...then you are there...


----------



## Dangle (Apr 27, 2008)

I'd like to join.  My name in UT3 is, TheJaps.  I mostly play VCTF, Pure Servers only.  West coast.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2008)

cool another member awesome


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 28, 2008)

Dangle said:


> I'd like to join.  My name in UT3 is, TheJaps.  I mostly play VCTF, Pure Servers only.  West coast.



added


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to be installing vista again on my system.. so I have to download it all again! lol.. Forgot how fun the game was!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

yes...its fan to pawn Azazel ;P


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2008)

Lol yeah it was fun every rocket death from cs


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

lol yes...i didn't enjoy seeing my little cute alien being blown to bits


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

lmao! I couldn't stand Jack rabbit Erocker! forgot how some can just jump around and be a PAIN! lol.. But I will say every game was fun! even was able to put a rocket up Erockers toosh! lmao! We'll have to do it sometime


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2008)

I got plenty of rockets up me toosh thanks to u cs lol


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 28, 2008)

YAY i finally figured out what was wrong with my comp, it was the bloody mother board, yay now its time to go through asus rma process...fun...

edit:also i remember playing erocker, killed me so many times, but i finally got him though almost won the match to if it weren't for those damn rockets...now i just have to beat him at pvk II


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

I changed to other weapons.. lol.. I was able to kill aza with every weapon but the impact hammer.. he killed me before I could.. forgot I was doing it with all weapons and we finished the game..


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> YAY i finally figured out what was wrong with my comp, it was the bloody mother board, yay now its time to go through asus rma process...fun...
> 
> edit:also i remember playing erocker, killed me so many times, but i finally got him though almost won the match to if it weren't for those damn rockets...now i just have to beat him at pvk II



good luck with that....rma can be a bitch


any one wanna play tonight?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I changed to other weapons.. lol.. I was able to kill aza with every weapon but the impact hammer.. he killed me before I could.. forgot I was doing it with all weapons and we finished the game..



so when i killed you it was just luck...man....no fair


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

azazel said:


> so when i killed you it was just luck...man....no fair



Oh you killed me.. I wasn't trying to kill myself.. I just wanted to do a cheap kill on you.... but couldn't land it right.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 28, 2008)

Yeah ill be up for it aza not that tired ill just try n make sure mah lappys abit cooler this time


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 28, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Yeah ill be up for it aza not that tired ill just try n make sure mah lappys abit cooler this time



well trip, they just reviewed a nice little laptop cooler! lol.. I'm going to be out in a few.. gotta wake up in 5 hours for work.. lmao... Then I got to try and send out the stuff for solaris so he can get it by the end of the week


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

lol sweet il look forward to that....now i gotta go to bead before college...(in two hours) hehe...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 28, 2008)

any one having errors with online play?


----------



## allen337 (Apr 28, 2008)

any servers out there wanna play?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 28, 2008)




----------



## mlee49 (Apr 28, 2008)

Hey, its great to hear new peeps ready to frag!!! If anyone wants to set up a game, please post the *room name*, *dedicated *or not, and the *game type*.  It suck trying to scroll through 300 games to try to find someone.  Perhaps the time frame for gaming would be good too.   Any suggestions??

I installed UT3 on my lappy too, but I need a cooler too.  I most certainly will not get the one recently reviewed     One degree under load is crap!!  I'll drop five degrees by removing the service panel   

Let's GAME!!!!!


----------



## allen337 (Apr 29, 2008)

no gamers tonight?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 29, 2008)

allen337 said:


> no gamers tonight?



i only play on the weekends.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey guys, I was told you have some very good players here. To cut a long story short, I started a pro gaming team. I need good UT3 players. You can see where this is going  Basically, if I understand what I read correctly, we play for cash in tournaments. Some of them may be televised. So, anyone want to join my team?


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Hey guys, I was told you have some very good players here. To cut a long story short, I started a pro gaming team. I need good UT3 players. You can see where this is going  Basically, if I understand what I read correctly, we play for cash in tournaments. Some of them may be televised. So, anyone want to join my team?



Count me in, just waiting to get the money to buy the game HA HA HA.

http://www.performancebuildpc.com/Electronic-Playground/Unreal3_1280.html

These are about 3 months old. I haven't played in a month.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

CrackerJack said:


> Count me in, just waiting to get the money to buy the game HA HA HA.
> 
> http://www.performancebuildpc.com/Electronic-Playground/Unreal3_1280.html
> 
> These are about 3 months old. I haven't played in a month.



Lol, I'm working on money to buy the game too  as long as we register before 1st July and play in as many matches within the tournament as we can, we could make it through to the finals.


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Hey guys, I was told you have some very good players here. To cut a long story short, I started a pro gaming team. I need good UT3 players. You can see where this is going  Basically, if I understand what I read correctly, we play for cash in tournaments. Some of them may be televised. So, anyone want to join my team?



count me in, i think i already have your steam, but i will add you to xfire.


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

i don think i have xfire.. ill make one now


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Lol, I'm working on money to buy the game too  as long as we register before 1st July and play in as many matches within the tournament as we can, we could make it through to the finals.



lol ok, i'll post back when i get the game. should be within 2-3 weeks


----------



## erocker (Apr 29, 2008)

Ben Clarke said:


> Hey guys, I was told you have some very good players here. To cut a long story short, I started a pro gaming team. I need good UT3 players. You can see where this is going  Basically, if I understand what I read correctly, we play for cash in tournaments. Some of them may be televised. So, anyone want to join my team?



Oh yes.  I would love to join!


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Same here... I hope


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

OK, there we go  The 4 required players  Well, as soon as Cracker gets the game... I'll be getting it as soon as that guy pays me for webhosting.

EDIT: Now have xfire, name is benclarke1994


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

sweet...ahh...dam computer has me hooked...


----------



## Ben Clarke (Apr 29, 2008)

Azazel - You mentioned you're slightly under-practised, so focus on your work, and make sure you train for the January one


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

oh ok will do


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2008)

Just play a round or two with me Aza, and we'll work on your skills


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

hehe...how about we all game Friday?


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 29, 2008)

No go on friday man.. I am going to be seeing Iron Man.. Saturday I could do a few games. And RM will join if needed


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

ok Saturday is good by me


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> hehe...how about we all game Friday?



I would game now, but still no game


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

why no game?


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> why no game?



no money


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 29, 2008)

azazel said:


> why no game?



like i said before no money


----------



## Azazel (Apr 29, 2008)

oh lol i c


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

I could join ya saturday az got arvo the day off monday so sweet


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

were forgetting awseom screen shots!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

list updated ill run through the first post again tomarrow me and trip need to play a match i promised that guy first day so someone needs to heeok me up with a server ill post when i can cause next 2 days im getting a whole new rig...


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

It went well when i joined a coldstorm server we should all hook up sometime ps i was really really bad


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

i havent practiced in weeks


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I could join ya saturday az got arvo the day off monday so sweet



woot  that will be sweet  

anyone else


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll jump in, just post the details.


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2008)

Pls add my X-Fire accnt:  mlee49

Feel free to add me and accept my requests!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

do you have steam?


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2008)

No

Should I?


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

em if you want  most people on tpu use it over xfire


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll check'm both out and see what I like...


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

ok doki


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Pls add my X-Fire accnt:  mlee49
> 
> Feel free to add me and accept my requests!



added


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

All right it sounds like a Saturday hot spot! woot woot! I'll have to see about finding some more maps and so forth.. But my sever name is all ways [TPU] Unreal Club but the password will be through a pm if wanted. Just give me a holler and i'll give it to you. Just don't want anyone to staggle in there... But Saturday sounds good for me also. Just have to get some stuff done! Also Sol. if I knew how to take pictures in game... lmao


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

Just use fraps cs werks a treat for image capture mate


----------



## Edito (Apr 30, 2008)

Hi ppl hope everthings good, i just want to know if anyone knows how to make the UT3 musics keep playing all the time not just in action times??? i think this is the issue of UT3 cause with the music playing all the time like in UT 2004 i filled more agitated like i was playing more even when i was only in search for someone to eat the rocket bombs .

any ideas on how to do that or is just impossible???


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

print screen has a;ways workd for me


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

oh man were gaming sat  i have rugby what time are you guys thinking?  my lappy still works


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

Not sure man weel make a time and let ya no as it gets closer das.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

any time is good with me


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Not sure man weel make a time and let ya no as it gets closer das.



sweet looking forward to it


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

my new rig should come to day at which point i will tool n0obz.....j/k i dont like talking smack but you guys are fun you understand. besides im not that good erocker is a beast.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

Cs was good too then again me az were hopeless


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

lol yes we were


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

your wrong sol i will give you all a nice healthy serving of PWN SAUCE!!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Apr 30, 2008)

das müffin mann said:


> your wrong sol i will give you all a nice healthy serving of PWN SAUCE!!!!



bitch plz


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 30, 2008)

I wish i could join but i still cant get my copy of UT3 to work under vista ultimate 64...
very annoying... but i guess ill stick to COD4 for now 
thats a beautiful game!


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

why wont it work?


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 30, 2008)

loads of people have the same problem... its pretty wierd... it just hangs on the splash screen and wont respond... still no fix for it and i have tried everything from uninstalling, installing on XP then copying the working installation DIR into vista... etc...

bizarre... but oh well, i refuse to waste any more time trying to fix it


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

thats weird, the game has been out for 6+ months now. epic should have fixed any problem by now.


----------



## CrackerJack (Apr 30, 2008)

That's odd man, it works fine for me


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

i have an error every now an again...apart from that its fine.


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

I got an error a few times, but that was because my set of micron D9's dont like to play well with the other kit that isn't.. So I tested, took out the non d9 sticks and i'm in frag heaven!


----------



## twicksisted (Apr 30, 2008)

azazel said:


> thats weird, the game has been out for 6+ months now. epic should have fixed any problem by now.



Nope... check the Epic games forums:
http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=594828

Loads of other people with exactely the same issue as me...
Heres my thread about it and screenshots of what happens: 
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=58286


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

I've never had an error or crash with my system... Or the way I play!  I've got my PWNAGE blender ready and I want to make some n00b sauce!


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2008)

What time's the appitizers?  

I'll bring the main course!!!


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

Ok, I'll host some *deathmatch *tonight!  Say, 7:00 PM CST.  The name of the server is *erocker's TPU Players server*.


----------



## Azazel (Apr 30, 2008)

ah man  wish i could be there. but im a busy bunny


----------



## Cold Storm (Apr 30, 2008)

Well, I might show up... I'm still at work and don't think I'll be done any time soon... Then its off to change the fans in my computer and add my fan controller... We'll see... But I know the name of the server anyway! Gorilla Rocker!


----------



## das müffin mann (Apr 30, 2008)

oh man i wish i could be there rugby and homework


----------



## magibeg (Apr 30, 2008)

I would but my game STILL doesn't work *tear*. (actually i have it running okish now with no sound. Just really takes a lot of fun out of the game)


----------



## mlee49 (Apr 30, 2008)

Aww man I wish I could be there, wait I will be there!! See ya then!


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

magibeg said:


> I would but my game STILL doesn't work *tear*. (actually i have it running okish now with no sound. Just really takes a lot of fun out of the game)



Have you tried running a different sound card?



Ok, remember folks I'm hosting tonight at 7PM Central Standard Time.  

Details:

Game type: *DEATHMATCH*

Server Name:  *erocker's TPU Players Server*


If you have this game, come and test your skills against the rest of us.


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

How many hours is that man ill be heading out in just over 2 hours?


----------



## erocker (Apr 30, 2008)

2 hours!


----------



## Triprift (Apr 30, 2008)

Maybe a quick game or two remind me just before ya start


----------



## allen337 (Apr 30, 2008)

Ill be there by 730 eating late tonight wifes got school till 7


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2008)

Game on!


Details:

Game type: *DEATHMATCH*

Server Name:  *erocker's TPU Players Server*[/SIZE]


----------



## mlee49 (May 1, 2008)

I've been refreshing the server list for 20 mins with no luck!!


----------



## allen337 (May 1, 2008)

hes there just got out, kids was bugging me. recheck


----------



## erocker (May 1, 2008)

Crash!  I have to reinstall the game.  I haven't played for a while and some defrags probablly messed with it.


----------



## allen337 (May 1, 2008)

crashed me 2 you almost got me


----------



## Solaris17 (May 3, 2008)

anyone whanna play tonight? i got everything up and running!!


----------



## Azazel (May 3, 2008)

moi


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

What time are we talkin about sol i just wokeup


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

damn im soooo sorry guys i was hoping someone wanted to start an hour or 2 ago today is my aniversary and my girl is getting out of work like now so im making her a special candle light dinner but dont tell.....im sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo sorry guys 


i feel like a total let down now...damn and trip i will give $$$ to play you


----------



## Azazel (May 4, 2008)

woman>games 

no need to apologies 

hope ya have a great time


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Congrats Sol have a great day mate my anniversary is in July


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

Azazel said:


> woman>games



Sleeping. Best co-op game ever.


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Amen to that man


----------



## Azazel (May 4, 2008)

but you cant interact


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Mussels ya got the full game man seriously its brill


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

ill post pics later


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

I want Cs back oh please mb gods let his board live again


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Mussels ya got the full game man seriously its brill



Only got a 'borrowed' copy, if you get the meaning.


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Yeah i no what ya mean man


----------



## Cold Storm (May 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I want Cs back oh please mb gods let his board live again



God, I want them to do that too! On Rm's computer right now.. ASUS is suppose to get back with me sometime... Who knows.. I'll have a back up one up soon... to busy playing GTA 4 and work... Next week will be 14 hour days with a going in at 11pm on Thursday for 40 pizza's and 48 dozen cookies... Two hospitals want my cooking! woot woot!


----------



## Azazel (May 4, 2008)

LOL  you must make good cookies


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Cool good to see ya back for abit man


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

cold we should swap recipies some time i like to think of myself as quite the cook.


tonights aniversary dinner grilled chicken brest about 4min b4 its ready you pour some lemon peper marinade on it so it kinda carmalizes on the chicken than while thats doing that some fresh green beans put them on the grill no need to turn them for about 2-4min so they get warm (no grill marks) than you put some mozzerella on the chicken (shredded) and shut off the grill and close the lid so it melts...after its done put it all (including green beans) on a plate and lightely sprinkle some garlic powder on it...simple but she loved that w/ the candles and ciomp playing some music in the background im pretty sure she had the best night off ever. little camp out in the middle of our room floor 

_perfection_


----------



## Azazel (May 4, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> cold we should swap recipies some time i like to think of myself as quite the cook.
> 
> 
> tonights aniversary dinner grilled chicken brest about 4min b4 its ready you pour some lemon peper marinade on it so it kinda carmalizes on the chicken than while thats doing that some fresh green beans put them on the grill no need to turn them for about 2-4min so they get warm (no grill marks) than you put some mozzerella on the chicken (shredded) and shut off the grill and close the lid so it melts...after its done put it all (including green beans) on a plate and lightely sprinkle some garlic powder on it...simple but she loved that w/ the candles and ciomp playing some music in the background im pretty sure she had the best night off ever. little camp out in the middle of our room floor


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Awww your such a romantic Sol


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Awww your such a romantic Sol



we all know he does it so she'll play UT3 with him.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

LOL!

haha y thank you


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Mussels said:


> we all know he does it so she'll play UT3 with him.



Lolmaybe that will werk with Bec thanx for the tip


----------



## Mussels (May 4, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Lolmaybe that will werk with Bec thanx for the tip



... just how many becs is there? my housemate is a bec, the girl i'm seeings sisters name is bec... i just met a girl gamer bec at KFC and she's coming to the next lan....


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Well only one Bec for me thankfully not so confusing then


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

anyone up for a gqame later?


----------



## Triprift (May 4, 2008)

Dang dude im gonna be going to bed in afew minutes 20 past 3 in the morning here


----------



## Solaris17 (May 4, 2008)

FTL trip lol man our time zone diff is crazy i was around when you woke up and im here when your going to bed and i slept inbetween!!

well ill get you some other time than maybe ill wake up early and talk to you around 8 am here than we can play a game


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2008)

here are a couple of the physx maps....the first is the twister one in CTF thius thing wrecks extreme damage!!! stuff is blowing up the tops of buildings are getting peeled up huge canisters and cement piping are getting lifted undreds of feet in the air omg i got hit by a canister it flung at me while i was in this tower i died immedietely.

sry bought the pic quality jpeg sucks for this stuff.

i watched a guy get sucked up in that!!! he died that big thing that says 810 directly in my line of site....thats coasting through the air its not supposed to be their.







this is physx death match il;l take better ones later but it hails alllll the time and its so loud theirs also new kickass gund it looks exactly like the shock rifle but a little lighter purple and its called the gravity wave cannon just sounds tuff ill get a pickl of that 2...basically the secondary gravity ball not unlike the plasma ball in the plasma cannon kills you 1 shot and tears your body in to little bits the promary beam...when it hits a person it does what a regular shock rifle does when you shoot the ball and than shoot it with a beam you know that explosion? well thats what the primary of this does...all the while tearing up the physical level busting walls roofs colapsing etc


----------



## Triprift (May 8, 2008)

Nice man i had this horrible image of u saying anyone up for a game with my bed time in a few minutes


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2008)

haha i wont do that o ya..one day maybe when you can im gonna wake up at like 9AM and game with you.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2008)

Come Next Saturday I should be able to host a few games and what not. I'll be up and ready around 8am my time for everyone.. EST.... But till then I'm going to take my system apart, and work on it! Damn, Cd!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2008)

we should deff get a game going sometime


----------



## Cold Storm (May 8, 2008)

oh, yeah! I don't sleep so I can wake up on the weekends as early as possible. I'm just glad the Video card went when it did... I have a 13 day work week, so it gives me time to just relax and not worry about things. 
But, yeah, we need to get something going... Just don't know when yet


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2008)

i just tore this wall apart with the gravity wave gun







if you guys with really OC'd quads or core2's and mad oc'd grafx cards you can use physx 2 it just runs slower than it will with me the links to the physx maps are in post 1 under DL's


----------



## erocker (May 8, 2008)

That is pretty cool!  I suppose I'll have to reinstall agiea phys X again..


----------



## Solaris17 (May 8, 2008)

id go for it im warning you though...i had att b4 my physx card....my 3600+X2 at 3ghz 4gb of ram and my 9600 at 790/2000/2200 and ut3 with physx was CRAWLING 12-15fps.....online probably worse because of connection...however i never tried it with 2 cards and my core2 you should give it a hot anyway its deff awsome.

erocker did u see my pics on the last page?

Im uploading a video of my last mathc on the heatwave/physx map its perfect for showing how the grav gun works..when you shoot the alt fire grav ball...it acts like a small planet when it passes a loose object the object is picked up by the grav feild and follows the ball to its destination...meaning that not only do you die if you get hit by one...but you also get splash damage if you move fast enough to dodge the ball you get hit with hail barrels planks of wood and w/e else was cought in its tail.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2008)

i may give a shot to these physx levels - can the debris hurt and kill people?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

yup

killed me...when my vid gets done in an hour uploading ill post a link the round is only 5min you should deff watch it...its a physx level and i made sure to focus on whatr the grav gun can do...next ill record the twister level...deff watch it its recommended bear in mind its with a physx card....so the frams r fine...but when i ran it withou on my old rig the frams totally made it unplayable..but that was with my old rig with my amd core2's and better or dual cards may make it easier.


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Cool ill have to hang around for that one


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> yup
> 
> killed me...when my vid gets done in an hour uploading ill post a link the round is only 5min you should deff watch it...its a physx level and i made sure to focus on whatr the grav gun can do...next ill record the twister level...deff watch it its recommended bear in mind its with a physx card....so the frams r fine...but when i ran it withou on my old rig the frams totally made it unplayable..but that was with my old rig with my amd core2's and better or dual cards may make it easier.



as long as the physics works on quad cores, i'm all set


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

as far as i know it will but iv heard that its more card based though the proc you use helps it has alot to do with the card.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i just tore this wall apart with the gravity wave gun
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gravity wave gun   Shock Rifle


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

thats NOT a shock rifle.........its a gravity wave gun seriously.....in the physx maps the shock rifle isnt available...the grav wave gun is a slightely diff color purple and the fire mods do completely diff things..


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> thats NOT a shock rifle.........its a gravity wave gun seriously.....in the physx maps the shock rifle isnt available...the grav wave gun is a slightely diff color purple and the fire mods do completely diff things..



well sorry


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

o no my apologies i dodnt mean to offend or sound rude i was just trying to keep myself from looking like a tool.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

here is the movie!!!!!!


http://www.xfire.com/video/3d1f/


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Wont play i got the latest flash thingy


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

ya its giving me that prob 2 wtf?


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

what's all that white stuff? it looks like snow.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

hail can you post a ss i want to chekc out the quality what do you think of it?


EDIT figured it out you need firefox!!!!!!


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hail can you post a ss i want to chekc out the quality what do you think of it?



ss? looks pretty awesome!!!  I've got to make another video. I think I might do that tommorrow.


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

I wanna see the vid no fair


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

notice how when i shoot with the wave cannon the shots have their own grav feild and the hail pellets splinters of wood and other stuff starts to trail behind it.

use firefox rip i just got the latest one from the web site...it isnt the beta and it plays it no prob.


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I wanna see the vid no fair



i could only watch the first, maybe 40-60 sec. My internet is slow tonight. But what i saw was really good. I'm going look at again tommorrow.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

kk cool hey anyone who watches it plz tell me kk?


----------



## AphexDreamer (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> kk cool hey anyone who watches it plz tell me kk?



I just saw it. Is it like a demonstration of the Physics?


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2008)

Pretty sweet vid, it does look like it's snowing.  What is all that stuff?  

Also, the gravity gun is sweet! Does it pull you in to the shot when it goes off?  I see the debris goes flying in after.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

ya ti pulls stuff in i never noticed weather or not i get pulled im always trying to move... as for the stuff its hail...and @aphex ya its a demonstration of physx ill make you guys a better one later.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2008)

do you have to have the Phyx card install to play the new maps?  Or can you dl them through the site?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

i posted the link up in the first post and you dont need a card to play them..however when i tried them without a physx card

AMD 3600+ @ 3.0Ghz
4GB ram
1x 9600GT


it crawled 12-15FPS.

not sure if the newer systems can handle it youll just have to try.


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

I got the weekend off so id luv to have a few games with yas then if possible.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

ur on i can prob do it later today or so


----------



## CrackerJack (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> i posted the link up in the first post and you dont need a card to play them..however when i tried them without a physx card
> 
> AMD 3600+ @ 3.0Ghz
> 4GB ram
> ...



 only 12-15fps without the physx card. what are you getting with the card? Are you on a AM2 or 939 board?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

no not on that rig anymore but it was am2...but when the card was installed i got like 50-60's...now with my new set up i get about the same 60-70 usually in the mid 60's


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

whanna play trip i have 1 or 2 hours b4 i have to leave again.


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

yeah sure man ill try n join just give me the details


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

I sent ya a friend request thingy ya get it?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

ya i got it...you should go to  a server that has low ping for you than ill follow. im going back to UT now and ill wait hope you get this...anyone else wanting to join is free to play also me and trip just have an old promise to make up...out TPU names are our unreal names if u need to find us.


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

im housam616 on UT3 add me guys


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 9, 2008)

get a mod to change it from cubhouse, are you guys cubscouts?


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2008)

I'm getting my woodworking badge!


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Lol that was fun finally


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> get a mod to change it from cubhouse, are you guys cubscouts?



come online and play us well see whos the cubscout.


& good game tripo that was awsome   glad i finally got to play with ya


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

are you guys playing now?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

ill play with ya for a bit azaz.....add my Solaris17 as a freind than join a server and ill follow you....plz make your name the same as the tpu one or lse i wont know who im killing.


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for that mate Finally after all this time ill have to get in some major practice for next time how was ur pings good?


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

lol im housam616  so ...youl know  il log on now


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

330ish kinda slow but i could keep up and you start practicing than trip i sooooo want to play you again sometime.


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

Azazel said:


> lol im housam616  so ...youl know  il log on now



hold on i gotta make chocolate milk.


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

lol ok haha


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

ok ill log in you join ill follow.


----------



## mlee49 (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> hold on i gotta make chocolate milk.



Tagged!


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

I wsas a suprise guest


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (May 9, 2008)

Solaris17 said:


> come online and play us well see whos the cubscout.
> 
> 
> & good game tripo that was awsome   glad i finally got to play with ya



no thanks!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 9, 2008)

Triprift said:


> I wsas a suprise guest



lol i saw that nice work


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

woot i came third  twice


----------



## Triprift (May 9, 2008)

Someones improving ya did well az


----------



## Azazel (May 9, 2008)

lol thx man 

you improving to


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

i took 2 more videos of the last 2 physx levels their about 6 1/2 min long but totally woth the time if your intrested and because iv gotten the hang of it it isnt as much as a waste of time the first one was....also just a note..if you DL the maps with the physx builder in the link provided in post 1 you can creat or modify UT3 maps to support physx!!!!!

also all movies will be directly linked on the first post!!! i encourage anyone with xfire to do the same get vids of those AWSOME LEVELS!!!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

new vid tornado level..link alos put in the first post under videos. o btw in this vid their is sound you just need to turn your speakers up.


PLZZZZ tell me what you think and remember to rate the vid!!!

its a good one but im sure you will LOVE the last its to die for

http://www.xfire.com/video/3e9c/


----------



## Cold Storm (May 10, 2008)

Oh, I can't wait till next weekend when I really see how you have improved AZA and Trip!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

last physx map!!! http://www.xfire.com/video/3eb7/


the one to blow your senses  hope to see some of you guys recording or playing the physx maps one day


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> Oh, I can't wait till next weekend when I really see how you have improved AZA and Trip!



I cant either mate miss having ya around ill have to have a few more rounds with sol and the guys before then get my skills up


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

hahha i love playing with you trip fun stuff. im so happy we finally got to.


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

I was determined man it didnt worry me it was 1:30 in the morning i was a man on a mission


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

lol what time is it their now?


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

nearly 1 in the afternoon Saturday


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

man damn 11:20pm friday night here..


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

Ya should set it up to were u take a vid of one of are gaming sessions now that would be awesome.Maybe ya could have ur voice as commentary like at a footy game


----------



## Solaris17 (May 10, 2008)

haha i should i need to go buy a mic but most deff next time we play a match ill record it


----------



## Triprift (May 10, 2008)

Yeah then we can talk over skype while gaming awesome.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2008)

teamspeak is a lot better for ingame chatting, it uses a lot less bandwidth.

requires someone to host a server tho.


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> teamspeak is a lot better for ingame chatting, it uses a lot less bandwidth.
> 
> requires someone to host a server tho.



TS is probably the best thing to do... Its a whole lot better on your system while your gaming.. all you have is a window with server links.. Where as skype, you have a whole message service.


----------



## Triprift (May 12, 2008)

But i like skype lol hmmm is ts a proggie i dl only use skype cus thats what pretty much all my mates use.


----------



## Mussels (May 12, 2008)

skype is good quality, its just a massive bandwidth whore. we can have 8 people talking on the same bandwidth of 2 people in skype, and skype has better controls (you can set it voice activated or bind it to keys, you can raise/lower quality codecs depending on your bandwidth, and so on.)


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> skype is good quality, its just a massive bandwidth whore. we can have 8 people talking on the same bandwidth of 2 people in skype, and skype has better controls (you can set it voice activated or bind it to keys, you can raise/lower quality codecs depending on your bandwidth, and so on.)



Your right there Mussels. Skype is a good program, but only if the system is running 4gbs of ram... ON a normal system its better to have TS running because of the fact that it doesn't give you that slower system.. It can kill your ping rate on your system.... But, If you haven't had a problem yet, then SKYPE for the win! I just have known TS for a better in game talk service


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2008)

What's wrong with using the chat that's built into the game?


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2008)

erocker said:


> What's wrong with using the chat that's built into the game?



I've never used that one before.. So I didn't even know it had one of those functions... I've just all ways used TS.


----------



## erocker (May 12, 2008)

It's alot nicer than having to have another program running that sucks up power and bandwith.  Not sure if you have to set a key to use it or not...


----------



## Cold Storm (May 12, 2008)

When I get my new card We'll have to try it out Erocker! woot woot!


----------



## Triprift (May 12, 2008)

Hmmmm never really thought about that one will have to check it out.


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 12, 2008)

i wanna play! Im ranking 16000 so not bad, just let me know via IM when your setting up a game or something.


----------



## Triprift (May 12, 2008)

Ya missed one late last week mate awesome one with sol and azz and a few othas it was brill


----------



## WhiteLotus (May 12, 2008)

had a lot of work to do so not been trawling through the forums that much. sadness


----------



## Mussels (May 13, 2008)

erocker said:


> What's wrong with using the chat that's built into the game?



well this thread is about UT3, but i'll just list general problems with ingame voice chat.

*quality is often out of your control.
*you can only speak when you are in the game - not when levels are loading/changing
*you cant speak when you are dead/observing (yes its abused by cheaters, but not all uses there are for cheating)
*controls are often funky. you cant always set it the way you want
*soundcard is locked to the same as the game!

For the last one, i give an example. My setup is 5.1 logitech Z-5500's and a mic. if someone talks, they hear themselves back due to the volume. My solution is a logitech USB mic headset - because teamspeak lets me choose the soundcard for the voice, the game comes out the 5.1 speakers, while people talking to me come from a little headphone at my ear. it makes voices clearer to hear (without being so loud the neighbours hear them) and makes it easier for them to hear me - as there is less noise in the background for them to pick up.


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2008)

Hey Sol any chance to update/customize the UT3 banner for our sigs?  need any screen shots?

I took some ss and videos w/xfire, I'll post a link and some pics!  

BTW anyone want to round up a game over the weekend?  Perhaps we could ge some footage!!


----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

ill update it it could be a week or so having computer trouble.


----------



## snuif09 (May 16, 2008)

i love ut3 but i dont have the moneh for the game so im playin the demo


----------



## mlee49 (May 16, 2008)




----------



## Solaris17 (May 16, 2008)

nice duder.


----------



## Triprift (May 19, 2008)

Im on arvos tomorrow so if anyones gonna be on tonight my time id love to have a few games sol az anyone?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

arvos..i might be able to do i just formatted so i need to reinstall everything


----------



## Triprift (May 19, 2008)

wo what appened to the old avvy man


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

im going to get one that looks more like fleshers and yours and im having a difficult time trying to dcide which to resize i might get a new one but the girl is camera shy.

but if its any conselation this is my background..i havent cleaned up the icons so i havent posted it in the background thread yet.


----------



## Triprift (May 19, 2008)

Lol yeah what thats a bout she used to love havin her pic taken now different story women :/


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

i here ya :\ no fun


----------



## Triprift (May 19, 2008)

happy couple


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2008)

Triprift said:


> happy couple



i take it she's the one on the right?


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

lol ass


----------



## Triprift (May 19, 2008)

wd sol ya got yaself a looker there


----------



## Solaris17 (May 19, 2008)

why thank you  by the looks of your avy and pasdt pics id have to say were both som pretty lucky guys


----------



## mlee49 (May 19, 2008)

Way 2 go on the 5k pop Sol!  W00T!


----------



## Mussels (May 19, 2008)

i'm heading for the big 5k myself


----------



## Triprift (May 19, 2008)

so whats it gonna be then man


----------



## Cold Storm (May 19, 2008)

I should have the computer up and going with the internet fixed come tonight or tomorrow... Damn card sucks to much out of the system! lol.... I'll be posting on it and so forth once I get internet going. 
Then we'll see how things get in UT3! See if Trip and Aza has gotten better!


----------



## Triprift (May 20, 2008)

Lol not really sure if ive improved havnt had much of a chance to play recently but ya never no.


----------



## MilkyWay (May 20, 2008)

Ive gotten better but i dont play in a specific server and i prefere team games.
Im still dyin loads but im getting kills thats the main thing.

If we could have a team TPU and paly other clans or forums id be sure to join in.

I dont have a mic yet but ill soon rectify that.


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 11, 2008)

wtf? i'm in!!

ok, cold storm and i will be running some campaign tonight at about 10PM EST if anybody wants to join...
i have my own teamspeak server so we communicate.


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 11, 2008)

woot! i hope i can get my rig running for tonight.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> wtf? i'm in!!
> 
> ok, cold storm and i will be running some campaign tonight at about 10PM EST if anybody wants to join...
> i have my own teamspeak server so we communicate.



I thought you told me that I was suppose to do it!! lol... I'm it in! But, I want to be Bishop!


----------



## erocker (Jun 11, 2008)

Ooohh!  Must re-install game tonight!  I want to play!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 11, 2008)

That sounds good.. It'll be around 9pm your time man!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 11, 2008)

In how many hours will that be guys im going to werk in a little while?

Edit never mind i gotta go damn :/


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2008)

server "random murderer" commencing in... 3... 2... 1...


----------



## JrRacinFan (Jun 12, 2008)

How much is the game goin for now? I think I might wanna join everybody. Watch me get pwn'd LOL


----------



## allen337 (Jun 12, 2008)

Ill play if yall dont beat me up too bad.


----------



## allen337 (Jun 12, 2008)

crashhhhhhh  I go by ginze in ut


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

JrRacinFan said:


> How much is the game goin for now? I think I might wanna join everybody. Watch me get pwn'd LOL



It goes for about 29.99 on steam.... Allen the game keeps telling both RM and I that someone else is logging in to your account... So, I don't know whats going on...


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 12, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> It goes for about 29.99 on steam.... Allen the game keeps telling both RM and I that someone else is logging in to your account... So, I don't know whats going on...



"Duplicate login detected: Disconnecting from server..."


----------



## Mussels (Jun 12, 2008)

Random Murderer said:


> "Duplicate login detected: Disconnecting from server..."



you guys arent sharing a steam account are you?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

Mussels said:


> you guys arent sharing a steam account are you?



NO, I was having that happen to me come an hour before he had it happen... I was logged out 5 different times before he had it happen to him once


----------



## allen337 (Jun 12, 2008)

Must be one of them friends I loaned it to only time I play online is here.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

allen337 said:


> Must be one of them friends I loaned it to only time I play online is here.



RM told me over TS that their was a hacker that got into Gamespy and stole a lot of the keys and logins that where stored there... He also said that to fix it you'd have to get a new Cd key from Steam or Epic...


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2008)

Dammit have u guys finished please say no :/


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Dammit have u guys finished please say no :/



I kept on getting kicked off the server due to dupucate Logins.... So, there will all ways be Saturday night if you want man!?!?!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2008)

Im werking Sunday morning so if ur on in the arvo ur on man


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 12, 2008)

dibs in sunday - i havent played with any of you guys yet!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2008)

Im off on Monday dude so sure why not that would be cool


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 12, 2008)

alright! i'm getting pretty good to be honest, 8000 on epic servers, and 1300 on ranked custom ones. Not to shabby!


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2008)

Holey crap dude another one to thrash my arse


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 12, 2008)

i play too much i think!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 12, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Im werking Sunday morning so if ur on in the arvo ur on man



Just tell me what your time is for a game or two and I'll get with ya!!! 

@white The same thing! 

Me, I don't care for rankings in Unreal. Just go and play with friends... Sick of getting a little kid and him yelling cheater...


----------



## Triprift (Jun 12, 2008)

I havnt had much time to play it recently so i doubt i would of improved much :/


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

Playing now for the love of the game! Name is TPU Sever... password is Dabomb... I'll be playing a lot tonight..


----------



## allen337 (Jun 13, 2008)

I dont play enough Ill log on in a hour or so if anyone wants to play. Just dont whoop my ass to bad.  ALLEN


----------



## AphexDreamer (Jun 13, 2008)

Just got UT3 so whenever anyone wants to play just hit me up.

EDIT: Just read above posts, I'll be looking for a Server named as TPU. Would it be under DeathMatch, TeamDeathMatch or what?


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 13, 2008)

ah man i really want to play with you guys, what is everyone online handle?

then we can all keep track of each others score and set up a game sometime


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

For anyone that wants it... Whenever I play I will all ways host the game with the sever name being TPU Server and password is dabomb. I'll hop on here before playing.. I will be playing this weekend with Trip, so we'll let you guys know.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> For anyone that wants it... Whenever I play I will all ways host the game with the sever name being TPU Server and password is dabomb. I'll hop on here before playing.. I will be playing this weekend with Trip, so we'll let you guys know.



any reference on what type of match? I prefer warfare...


----------



## Triprift (Jun 13, 2008)

Dunno man weel have to wait and see on that one.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> any reference on what type of match? I prefer warfare...



whatever the server shows... I'll probably host a few games... different types and so forth.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Jun 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> whatever the server shows... I'll probably host a few games... different types and so forth.



im jumping in now - add TPUwhitelotus to your friend list and if you come on send me a message!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

WhiteLotus said:


> im jumping in now - add TPUwhitelotus to your friend list and if you come on send me a message!



I'll probably be on a little later after I take a nap.. I still have a headache from playing the one map 2 hours last night....lol... Steam account is Coldstorm84... UT name is Ballistix Formula


----------



## allen337 (Jun 13, 2008)

I looked for you didnt see no tpu servers. You still on?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 13, 2008)

allen337 said:


> I looked for you didnt see no tpu servers. You still on?



I won't be on till later.. its starting to get a good rumble in the skies... so i'm going off here... I will have it open later on tonight. 

Thank god you came on last night! I was going crazy running around in circles, waiting for people! lol


----------



## allen337 (Jun 13, 2008)

Cold Storm said:


> I won't be on till later.. its starting to get a good rumble in the skies... so i'm going off here... I will have it open later on tonight.
> 
> Thank god you came on last night! I was going crazy running around in circles, waiting for people! lol




That was you I was playing against? didnt know. Post back when you get on, ill play.  ALLEN


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 13, 2008)

Sweet!  hey if any one gets a host plz post the game type and pass if needed.  I'll join for the fun later!!


----------



## allen337 (Jun 14, 2008)

Ok im gonna start a deathmatch under TPUAllen


----------



## Random Murderer (Jun 14, 2008)

if anyone wants in, i'll be starting up a campaign server in a few minutes.
my gamespy name is randommurderer, if you couldn't guess, lol.


----------



## mlee49 (Jun 14, 2008)

*UT3 Benchmark*

Hey guys I though I would start a thread for the UT3 benchmark. It would be great two have some benchmarks for our UT3 players!  

Feel free to stop by and check it out. Show some support!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2008)

mlee49 said:


> Hey guys I though I would start a thread for the UT3 benchmark.  Please check it out and show some support!!



good calkl dude thanks!!


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 14, 2008)

benchamrk posted for DL on front page


----------



## Castiel (Jun 19, 2008)

I play Unreal 3! More than I play my Fav. game, Quake 4.


----------



## Triprift (Jun 20, 2008)

Excellent welcome to the club man im sure when Sols on next heel sign ya up


----------



## erocker (Jun 22, 2008)

Anyone up for playing some?!   I'm really in the mood for some warfare.  I would love it if we could get six or more people together for a TPU warfare ownage team!


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

I can be up for some..


----------



## sneekypeet (Jun 22, 2008)

me three! Who's setting a server?


----------



## Solaris17 (Jun 22, 2008)

Triprift said:


> Excellent welcome to the club man im sure when Sols on next heel sign ya up



Added  welcome to the club!!!!

im going to be playing more often now that all my reviews and stuff are done

@erocker id love to unfortunetely not today i dont want you guys to feel let down...atm im on the wrong OS and i need to format again anyway..so.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

Well I'm going to make server.. TPU Server. Password is dabomb


----------



## allen337 (Jun 22, 2008)

im coming


----------



## allen337 (Jun 22, 2008)

dont see anyone?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 22, 2008)

You got me a few times man! lol.. I don't see why it took forever for everyone to get on the same team!


----------



## allen337 (Jun 22, 2008)

havent ever played that before just deathmatch,ctf and a little campaign


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 23, 2008)

allen337 said:


> havent ever played that before just deathmatch,ctf and a little campaign



yeah, Warzone is pretty fun to play. Just capture the nodes and destroy the other bases power station. I like it if your playing with a team and having TS enabled... Deathmatch is great, but I like the Vehicles a lot better.


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

*Update:*

Got something for you guys... The Nvidia Physx UT3 Maps Packs. Download and installing now.. I hope it works great for me!

Also.. Solaris, you going to add me yet!?!?


----------



## erocker (Jun 28, 2008)

These maps work with PhysX in software mode right?


----------



## Cold Storm (Jun 28, 2008)

erocker said:


> These maps work with PhysX in software mode right?



It might work with out... I don't know yet... was looking threw Guru3d and found this.. I'm still downloading the pack myself.. I'll come back in a bit with it all


----------



## Triprift (Jul 9, 2008)

Lol i only found out earlier today ya dont need the cd to run the game ive only had it for about 5 months now.


----------



## allen337 (Jul 9, 2008)

Anyone got ant tips on running a dedicated server- got an extra box been running ut goty dedicated server just dont know about ut3.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Jul 9, 2008)

How popular is this game? Are there alot of servers and players?


----------



## nick_1992 (Jul 10, 2008)

ut2004 has more players


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 2, 2008)

i tried physx on my 8800gt and it stunk it was a lowly 15fps but blowing holes in the floorboards so that people fall down to the next floor is fun

dont think i have something enabled i enabled hardware physics in the option or whatever it was and i have physx installed

the physx demos work also but 15fps is low

either way i been trying a few new maps and im really getting back into UT3

its a sad fact that ut2004 has a biiger community and still i dont get why?


----------



## Mussels (Aug 3, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> i tried physx on my 8800gt and it stunk it was a lowly 15fps but blowing holes in the floorboards so that people fall down to the next floor is fun
> 
> dont think i have something enabled i enabled hardware physics in the option or whatever it was and i have physx installed
> 
> ...



i recall reading some people had to copy some dll files into the game diretory to get UT3 to recognise it


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 3, 2008)

well good reason why UT3 runs so poorly on some machines was the fact it was developed on the Consoles First.


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

When I play the PhysX maps of the game, at certain parts of the map I'll hit around 30fps, but most of the time I'm still at my 64fps... I all ways thought it was working... but, going to have to check into that now.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2008)

anyone help me getting physx running then?

i cant seem to get it to work with good frames?

its like when you play warmonger without physx it goes all crappy


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

Well, does your system have it in as "Nvidia PhysX" in the Control panel? 
The best way to see if working, is to go into a match with say 12+ bots. Vechile CTF is what I went into since I like that a lot... and from that you will see if the PhysX is enabled for the GPU. If it is smooth threw out the game, then it's working. If not. Then you just need to uninstall it, clean your reg, and install it again. 

Plus just to throw this out.. Nvidia PhysX panel


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 3, 2008)

hey thats what it looks like, so i dl'd the warmonger game to check if physx is working correctly

ill try it just now then


----------



## Cold Storm (Aug 3, 2008)

I really don't see the game Warmonger as a good game to do so.. I just say throw UT3 in for a few rounds and if its a smooth run, then it's good. Or, if you have vista, do a free Vantage run.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 7, 2008)

i do have physx installed just all my games are giving me 15fps

ut3 runs at around 50 average with 40s and 60s sometimes

im gonna do a free vantage run


----------



## Mussels (Aug 8, 2008)

MilkyWay said:


> i do have physx installed just all my games are giving me 15fps
> 
> ut3 runs at around 50 average with 40s and 60s sometimes
> 
> im gonna do a free vantage run



well 'all your games' dont support physx, so your problem would be elsewhere.


----------



## Triprift (Aug 14, 2008)

Just noticed today the 1.3 patch has been released

details of patch and dl can be found at these links

http://games.internode.on.net/filelist.php?filedetails=19853
http://utforums.epicgames.com/showthread.php?t=620465

patch is 256 meg dl enjoy


----------



## ktr (Aug 14, 2008)

This is just sad where UT3 is on this list: http://archive.gamespy.com/stats/

Its like Epic doesn't give a shit about UT3, all they care is about GoW for the 360 (not the pc, pc version is poor).


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 14, 2008)

Can I join the club house? I have it on the PS3 and wouldn't mind owning some of you pc owners,lol JK wouldn't mind just playing with you peoples


----------



## Mussels (Aug 15, 2008)

i dont think PC can play vs console.

dont see why you wouldnt be allowed in the club, despite that.


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Aug 15, 2008)

Mussels said:


> i dont think PC can play vs console.
> 
> dont see why you wouldnt be allowed in the club, despite that.



actually ps3 can crossplay with ps3 but not the 360


----------



## MadClown (Aug 23, 2008)

i can has join?  my xfire is madclown5, ill have the game next week from the egg


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2008)

its not epics fault its bloody midway, oh midway you turned into such a shit games company


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2008)

im making a map id like you guys to test it when ive done version 1

its basically just a CTF or Deathmatch or Teamdeathmatch map

simple its meant to be a warehouse with 3 floors; top floor is one teams, bottom another the other, middle where all the actionis, the middle room has a slime pit that includes a bouns dunno yet prolly a u damage or the nuke gun canny remember its name(use a jump pad or a vehicle to reach the centre of the slime pit), the bonus is on a square in the middle

ill add vehicle elevators one that goes up one that goes down to keep things simple
also to keep things simple ill keep the flags in rooms of its own joined onto the top and bottom rooms, these rooms wont be in the non CTF versions, ill either put up a fence or summit or just save before i add the rooms

first thing ill do is not add any static meshes like decorations ect, then let you guys see the map, ill do some basic lighting too just like youd see in a warehouse/hanger

its going to be more like a giant hanger than a warehouse i mean like a converted hanger for the tournament


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 23, 2008)

Should i make it large enuf to fit Necris walkers into the middle room?


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

i started the map but ive been busy starting college on my day off on Wednesday after lunch ill just do most of it

what happend to the club its almost dead

ps. i tried out the crysis nanosuit skin its a beast you get different versions for each character in crysis, looks like the suit too


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 9, 2008)

no its not dead i finally got my rig to run correctly so ill be challen ging people soon and man that sounds like an awsome map i cant wait to play it.


----------



## Triprift (Sep 9, 2008)

Ive been playing afair bit of Spore recently but UT3 is there in on my desktop screaming out to be played and i will do so again to tantilising lol.


----------



## Cold Storm (Sep 9, 2008)

Lol... I haven't played a game since I got this running last night... want to so bad... but got some nice babies coming in to make it sound..... creamy... so waiting for them..


----------



## MilkyWay (Sep 9, 2008)

a simple map at first but later on other versions will add more like different what do you call it static meshes, objects cant remember lol

im free from college tomoz im a do this map

should be easy and look simple but fun to play

only thing is i have to find a tutorial to do an elevator ive tried myself and i cant figure it out, did figure out the slime pit tho


----------



## Edito (Sep 10, 2008)

do u guys have an idea about why UT3 its not terrific and agitated like 2k4? why the ppl is not talking about it sou much the the 2k4? everything is "perfect" in UT3 except one little big thing very important to that Game the soundtrack is the issue cause in 2k4 the soundtrack damn make u feel somehow agitated even playing alone but here its not happening u can only hear the music in confrontations and this is sad and bad for the feeling delivery... don´t get me wrong im UT FAN too but its what happening...


----------



## nick_1992 (Sep 10, 2008)

Well it's everyones opionion but i personnaly like ut2004 better


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

Wow I totally forgot about this Club.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 4, 2009)

How big is the UT3 community? People play in leagues or anything? Just curious


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

batmang said:


> How big is the UT3 community? People play in leagues or anything? Just curious



Well not that I know of here in the US. But I know it is big in Sweden. There might be some teams or what now, I am not for sure.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 4, 2009)

i was struggling with the unreal editor and i couldnt make an elevator or decent set of stairs

it was going to just be 4 rooms, 2 spawn rooms and 2 giant empty rooms,on top of each other

with a acid pit

i got one room done but it was hard then my editor wouldnt let me subtract or add


yeah so the map got canned

anyone getting the update i think ill start playing again whne it comes
its a good game just feels more serious


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 4, 2009)

MilkyWay said:


> it was going to just be 4 rooms, 2 spawn rooms and 2 giant empty rooms,on top of each other
> 
> with a acid pit



sounds like deck 17 to me.


----------



## Braveheart (Feb 4, 2009)

anyone registered it with steam with the new update yet?


----------



## erocker (Feb 4, 2009)

Braveheart said:


> anyone registered it with steam with the new update yet?



I registered my DVD copy and it worked great.  I can now download the game through Steam without the DVD.  I don't think the achievments are implemented yet though they are in place.  Oh and those of you who are getting crashes using Vista x64 with the latest WHQL Nvidia drivers, set the screen view in the game's options to 98%.  No more crashing.


----------



## MilkyWay (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah it was a bit like that map


----------



## Castiel (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm wondering when the update will be release, because the list is so long.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Feb 10, 2009)

I MIGHT pick this game up soon. Just recently had to pay a dang parking ticket.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2009)

do it dude its amazing


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 10, 2009)

list of members updated


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 10, 2009)

I miss this clubhouse. I wanna host a game if not setup a server for us.  Too bad I dont know how.  It sucks I dont have more time to play.


----------



## erocker (Feb 10, 2009)

Yay, one week going strong with no crashing.  My skills are getting back up to par so I'm ready.  I've been spending a lot of time in Vehicle CTF on the HeadSteem and MattmanSucks custom map servers and of course Torlan for some Warfare goodness.  My UT3 name is [TPU]CaptainRocker.  I'm at home sick today so I'm ready to play when you are.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 10, 2009)

erocker said:


> Yay, one week going strong with no crashing.  My skills are getting back up to par so I'm ready.  I've been spending a lot of time in Vehicle CTF on the HeadSteem and MattmanSucks custom map servers and of course Torlan for some Warfare goodness.  My UT3 name is [TPU]CaptainRocker.  I'm at home sick today so I'm ready to play when you are.



I'll add you later tonight, have to work the rest of the week out.  I'm doing my gaming on a 8600GTS, surprising it holds 1200x1024 well.  Just minimal details and muted post processing.  

Hopefully I'll have a 24/7 host (since I lack the server skills) up by the weekend.  Any suggestions? I haven't hit up the custom maps yet so maybe something basic for starters.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

anyone gonna play tonight?

im not to good a bit rusty and im traning my hand on the new gaming bad so theirs a few quirks but i think i could play a bit


----------



## erocker (Feb 11, 2009)

Going to play right now.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

damn did you get kicked? ima join again man we have some ppl from tpu playing finally!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> damn did you get kicked? ima join again man we have some ppl from tpu playing finally!



yea, we got kicked.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

aww damn E and sneeky arent on i wanna go again i love playin with you guys


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2009)

Man, did the blue team suck! Me just messing around still got me to top 3.. lol


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Man, did the blue team suck! Me just messing around still got me to top 3.. lol



lol nice dude CS you should join team speak and maybe we can get a match goin again


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> lol nice dude CS you should join team speak and maybe we can get a match goin again



I will play!!

My area was just under a Tornado warning so I had to kill my computer and prepare for destruction, but everything is good now.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm jealous of you all right now.  Go ahead and frag away.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I'm jealous of you all right now.  Go ahead and frag away.



Whats up? Why can't you play?


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> lol nice dude CS you should join team speak and maybe we can get a match goin again



I'll join tomorrow.. Pretty tired, just played to blow off some steam..


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm at work. Stupid bill payin work. 




Cold Storm said:


> I'll join tomorrow.. Pretty tired, just played to blow off some steam..




Thats why I love UT3 great for a quicky!  A quick frag is all it takes sometimes.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I'm at work. Stupid bill payin work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh. 

That really sucks man.


----------



## Cold Storm (Feb 11, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> Thats why I love UT3 great for a quicky!  A quick frag is all it takes sometimes.





Yeah, Ut3 for quick stuff, or Grid!!!

 I just seem to get headaches when I have TS on with UT3... lol


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

Nice game guys, was really awesome! 

We should play together more often!


----------



## Triprift (Feb 11, 2009)

Awww no way i missed out on some fragging goodness.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

Triprift said:


> Awww no way i missed out on some fragging goodness.



dude were were you?!


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> dude were were you?!



i would play if i knew what server you were in.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> i would play if i knew what server you were in.



we arent anymore


----------



## Triprift (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> dude were were you?!



I had a few things to do this arvo dammit miss out on all the fun.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

The game was pretty fun. Feels good to take your anger out on Mods... 

jk.

Except I really hated the guy that kept on using the freakin Impact Hammer all the time.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 11, 2009)

Castiel said:


> The game was pretty fun. Feels good to take your anger out on Mods...
> 
> jk.
> 
> Except I really hated the guy that kept on using the freakin Impact Hammer all the time.



lol random murderer


----------



## Random Murderer (Feb 11, 2009)

Solaris17 said:


> lol random murderer



what can i say? it works for me.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 11, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> what can i say? it works for me.



Next time I will make sure I have the Flak Gun out so I can tear you up close.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone want to play? I just ate a load of Ice Cream so I have alot of sugar in my system and I am shaking and I want some frags!!!

Message me on Xfire or Steam to play! Or I will just start a game up and sit in there.


----------



## mlee49 (Feb 12, 2009)

I'll accept your challenge in an hour and a half.  Go eat more ice cream or practice cause your gonna need it


----------



## Castiel (Feb 12, 2009)

mlee49 said:


> I'll accept your challenge in an hour and a half.  Go eat more ice cream or practice cause your gonna need it



lol, that is true.


----------



## Castiel (Mar 5, 2009)

If the Titan Pack and Patch comes out tonight I will be playing late!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Mar 5, 2009)

on which server and game type?

I always go on the epic midway ones in warfare


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

As you know the titan pack has been released im currently preparing to UL to my servers i will post links soon so you guys dont have to use the flooded ones.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2009)

Screen Shot Time!!!!
























GREED!  New Gameplay where you frag an opponent and collect their skulls and return them to the opposing teams source.  Kinda like Capture the Skulls











And of course Mah Dude:





Sorry for the crappy res and quality, I had to lower settings to play it on my back up 939/8600GTS/1gig ram rig.


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

ETA for patch links ~10min


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

Great pictures!!! I can't wait to get home and throw the packs in and play all night long!!!! 



Sol.: I want to have your first born!!! Tell the Mrs's she can be saved for a baby!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> Great pictures!!! I can't wait to get home and throw the packs in and play all night long!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sol.: I want to have your first born!!! Tell the misses she can be saved for a baby!



lol thanks.

links to patch and pack in OP!


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 5, 2009)

*Intresting Fact*

about Shangri La the ut3 map







This is a quote from wikipedia



> "Shangri-La" is a mystical, harmonious valley, gently guided from a lamasery, enclosed in the western end of the Kunlun Mountains. Shangri-La has become synonymous with any earthly paradise but particularly a mythical Himalayan utopia—a permanently happy land, isolated from the outside world. In the novel Lost Horizon, the people who live at Shangri-La are almost immortal, living years beyond the normal lifespan and only very slowly aging in appearance.



Immortal life....kinda thought it was funny and intresting that epic games named it that...as its a relatively small map and a deathmatch map at that...meaning the games hosted on that map usually end in massacre's


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

I got home about 10 mins ago and downloading them now!!! hope to be playing within a hour!!!


----------



## erocker (Mar 5, 2009)

I am playing now.


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 5, 2009)

erocker said:


> I am playing now.


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

I got about 15% more to update!!!

Random Murderer is stealing my Bandwidth!!!


----------



## Random Murderer (Mar 5, 2009)

Cold Storm said:


> I got about 15% more to update!!!
> 
> Random Murderer is stealing my Bandwidth!!!



bitch, you're stealing mine!


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 5, 2009)

Random Murderer said:


> bitch, you're stealing mine!



I'm done with it.. You can have it!!!


----------



## mlee49 (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm patched and ready to play.  

Anyone up for a round?


----------



## Cold Storm (Mar 6, 2009)

Man.. And I'm at work... I played greed a few times last night.. Flipping Crazyness but FUNNER THEN HELL!!!


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 23, 2009)

Guys, I got this game over the weekend while it was on sale.. what a fun game! The juggernaut in CTF had me LMAO when I first became one. Then I was alive long enough to grow AGAIN, lol. That is hilarious! FUN GAME. We definitely need to get a game night going. Add me to your UT3 friends list: johnnyfiive


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 27, 2009)

I want in. UT elite here. Been playing since UT: GOTYE.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Mar 27, 2009)

I can't for the life of me stop playing QuakeLive. I really need to stop playing it! AHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## Castiel (Mar 27, 2009)

We should get a game night for UT3.


----------



## Ketxxx (Mar 29, 2009)

Might be tough to do, we are kinda skewed across the planet


----------



## SonDa5 (Apr 13, 2009)

I'm on STEAM. SonDa5

This is my favorite game.

Carnage!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry i havent updated in awhile haha ill do that now. this thread was buried during my time of no internet


----------



## shevanel (Sep 22, 2009)

shevanel77 is my xfire. down for some ut3 at anytime


----------



## JrRacinFan (Sep 22, 2009)

Add me to your members list. Jrracinfan on Steam.


----------

